# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  Обучение аппортировке.

## Tatjana

Очень много интересного по обучению подноса предмета.
Начало темы: Один из удобных вариантов обучения аппортировке:
Первый этап. Сначала надо научить собаку очень близкой к проводнику фронтальной посадке в активном состоянии. Это значит, что собака с желанием принимает требуемое состояние, поднятые уши сигнализируют об активности, грудь собаки плотно прилегает к проводнику. Например, вот так: 



Через несколько секунд (3-5) собака получает мяч изо рта (проводник удерживает мяч зубами за веревку). Следует игра. 

Далее небольшой и очень важный ликбез проводникам: аппортировочный предмет *нельзя* тянуть на себя ни на ету во время команды на отпуск . Когда собака удерживает предмет по середине, проводник касается пальцами обоих рук боковых частей гантели, *сохраняя неподвижность предмета* и удерживает его вместе с собакой! Так же *важно моментально убирать руки* при малейшей попытке поджевать предмет. Во время всего упражнения проводник удерживат мяч зубами за веревку. 

Второй этап. Принудительное удержание предмета. Предмет вкладывать в пасть, открывая нижнюю челюсть. Это удобнее. 


Помощь во время удержания предмета со стороны проводника. При этом надо использовать голос, поощерение голосом должно быть тихим со спокойной одобряющей интонацией. Очень важно чувствовать собаку.

----------


## Tatjana

Третий этап. Удержание предмета вместе с собакой пальцами обоих рук. Еще раз прочитайте ликбез. 



 Как только собака зафиксировала требуемое положение и состояние, следует команда "дай", при этом опять очень важно!!! *проводник ни в коем случае не двигает предмет туда-сюда*, собака по команде дай должна сама отпустить отодвинувшись от предмета. Как только произошел отпуск, летит мяч в зубы собаки. Следует следить, собака должна касаться грудью ног проводника во время удержания предмета. В противном случае перед командой "дай" можно самому чуть обхватить своими коленями грудь собаки. 

Далее игра. 



Хочу подчеркнуть, что даже все показав и обьяснив это проводнику на площадке, проходит определенное кол-во занятий, пока проводник правильно все выполнит. Не представляю, как прочитав, можно без ошибок начать обучение собаки.  



Сначала надо фиксировать на секунду требуемое состояние удержания предмета и сразу поощерение мячом, за тем увеличивать время удержания. 

Следующие этапы опишу позже, после вопросов по первой части.

----------


## Tatjana

Продолжение темы на старом форуме: http://www.canis.ee/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=154&start=0

----------


## Tatjana

хочу добавить сюда новые советы и наблюдения. в прошлом году с приходом в школу целой плеяды талантливых проводников с американскими бульдогами, я занялась изучением и преподаванием обидиенс. результаты поражали. даже самые незаинтересованные в подносе, даже такие стали очень надежно выполнять аппортировку и с гладкой поверхности, и с земли, и металлический предмет, и выборку!!!
начинала я обучать таких собак с удержания гантели, изготовленной из такого же материала, как тенисный мяч.

поскольку квай уже имел обучение аппортировке у предыдущих проводников, пришлось и к нему подбирать методы для убирания поджева предмета.
я стала учить его удерживать в фп совсем мелкие предметы. после таких тренировок качество аппортировки намного улучшилось, но полностью навык еще не отработан. процесс обучения еще не закончен.:)

----------


## Nubira

Таня, продолжая тему про мои проблемы с аппортировкой у Дена со старого форума,  я стала пробовать работать по предложенной тобой методике. Учила Дена с нуля спокойно удерживать любой предмет во время прогулки - палку, мяч, все что угодно. При спокойном удержании - поощрение голосом и поглаживание по носу, при попытке поджева - "нет" и убираю руки. С аппортировкой значительный прогресс  :Ab:  Раньше он жевал просто как безумный  :Ag:  Пробовали принудительно - не помогло.

----------


## jarvenmaa

Таня, сегодня попробовал твой метод начала аппортировки. Вообще, моя Ёшка уже носит аппорт и легкий поджев у нее появляется только в конечной фазе, когда она садится в ФП. Пока о результате говорить рано, но, показалось, она стала садиться чуть напряженнее. Будем продорлжать.
Да, а начинали мы с кликером примерно так, как показано на роликах Любы Тарасенко с малиненком.

----------


## Tatjana

> Вообще, моя Ёшка уже носит аппорт и легкий поджев у нее появляется только в конечной фазе, когда она садится в ФП


У меня тоже не все так гладко получается с Кваем. Сначала у него появилась интересная проблема, еще летом: он держал предмет на языке, без плотной хватки. Я стала работать с совсем мелкими предметами. Эту проблему решили. :Ab:  Но не могу сказать, что на подходе в ФП он всегда чисто держит. Нет-нет, да бывает жеванет. Вчера довольно долго с ним упражнялась. Попробовала металлический предмет. Сама я понимаю, что надо менять внутренее состояние, тогда поджев уйдет вообще. Потому что для такой сильной собаки просто давление на аппорте- это ничто... :Ap:  На оц. оч. хорошо он его носит, но хотелось бы еще выше. :Ah: 




> Раньше он жевал просто как безумный  Пробовали принудительно - не помогло.


Таким сильным собакам, с высоким уровнем инстинкта, исправлять навык сложнее, чем собакам с менее твердым характерам. Юль, я думаю придется еще помучаться. 
Если только давление, то собака привыкает к постоянному конфликту в ФП и могут быть проблемы вообще с ФП. Ну ты понимаешь, что задача - изменить состояние на удержании предмета. :Ab: Одно скажу, нужна система и время.

----------


## Nubira

> Таким сильным собакам, с высоким уровнем инстинкта, исправлять навык сложнее, чем собакам с менее твердым характерам. Юль, я думаю придется еще помучаться. 
> Если только давление, то собака привыкает к постоянному конфликту в ФП и могут быть проблемы вообще с ФП. Ну ты понимаешь, что задача - изменить состояние на удержании предмета.Одно скажу, нужна система и время.


да, конечно понимаю. Дену давление безразлично, таким путем мы ничего не решим. Работы конечно ОЧЕНЬ много, но радуют положительные сдвиги. Он и мяч уже значительно меньше жует - опять таки когда он в правильном состоянии то не жует вообще  :Aa:

----------


## aria

> Как только собака зафиксировала требуемое положение и состояние, следует команда "дай", при этом опять очень важно!!! проводник ни в коем случае не двигает предмет туда-сюда, собака по команде дай должна сама отпустить отодвинувшись от предмета. Как только произошел отпуск, летит мяч в зубы собаки.


Ааа! Так вот где собака зарыта!!! Спасибо! Я раньше не так делала, и, наверное, отсюда и проблемы были: как только я касалась предмета, собака его сразу же отпускала...



> Сначала надо научить собаку очень близкой к проводнику фронтальной посадке в активном состоянии. Это значит, что собака с желанием принимает требуемое состояние, поднятые уши сигнализируют об активности, грудь собаки плотно прилегает к проводнику.


Подскажите, пожалуйста, как этому научить? У меня собака не плотно садится при подходе...

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, как этому научить? У меня собака не плотно садится при подходе...


Я молча усаживал полуторагодовалого кобеля лакомством и, удерживая внимание, сам подходил вплотную. Зафиксировав это положение, подтверждал слорвом "Hier" и награждал. Хватило нескольких коротких занятий, чтобы он начал сам садиться очень плотно. Суку учил совсем маленькой, сидя на стуле или на диване - добивался, чтобы стремясь дотянуться до лакомства или игрушки, садилась у меня между колен. Можно это делать и со взрослой собакой, только обязательно сначала молча фиксировать ее положение, а потом подтверждать-обозначать это положение словом-командой (спокойно, без командных интонаций) и награждать.

----------


## aria

*jarvenmaa*, спасибо! Ещё в некоторых случаях замечала, что при слишком близком моём положении возле собаки она начинает нервничать и отодвигаться... :Ac:  Это... конфликт?.. и присутствует некоторое заваливание на хвост или набок при усадке (как в младенчестве). От этого как-нибудь избавляются?..

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Ещё в некоторых случаях замечала, что при слишком близком моём положении возле собаки она начинает нервничать и отодвигаться... Это... конфликт?..


Я совсем недавно столкнулся с такой проблемой у одной собаки. Боюсь, что собака, действительно, воспринимает плотное сидение "под хозяйкой" как конфликт. Пока удалось лишь чуть-чуть подвинуть ее ближе. Когда хозяйка пытается по моему методу вставать плотнее, собака отодвигается. Пытаемся уплотнять с дивана, но собака не пищевичка и не умеет играть. Зато красивая.

Но у вас, я понимаю, добер? Ее легче вывести из-под пресса стоящей над ней хозяйки через добычу. Тут главное, чтобы собака от этого положения ждала только приятного для себя (и когда Вы за что-то ругаетесь на нее - ведь бывает? - бежала прятаться от вашего "гнева" в плотную ФП).

----------


## jarvenmaa

> присутствует некоторое заваливание на хвост или набок при усадке (как в младенчестве). От этого как-нибудь избавляются?..


Мне кажется, только через напряженно-ожидающее состояние. Через тот самый социальный инстинкт, о котором говорит Таня.

А такое заваливание часто бывает?

----------


## aria

> Пытаемся уплотнять с дивана,


Ой, а как это?..




> Но у вас, я понимаю, добер? Ее легче вывести из-под пресса стоящей над ней хозяйки через добычу. Тут главное, чтобы собака от этого положения ждала только приятного для себя (и когда Вы за что-то ругаетесь на нее - ведь бывает? - бежала прятаться от вашего "гнева" в плотную ФП).


Я пробовала под подбородок прятать мячик: получилось, что при подходе собака сигает прямо в шею за мячом уже метров с двух... В таких случаях мне приходилось махать руками, ногами... потому как страшно... Уменьшала расстояние, и снова получался "недоход".. Потом опять мне приходилось отступать на пару шагов назад, опять собака бесконечно придвигается... Пока только после подзыва придвигается... Поэтому отказалась... И думаю, чтобы ещё попробовать... 
То же самое и с апортом...

----------


## aria

> Мне кажется, только через напряженно-ожидающее состояние. Через тот самый социальный инстинкт, о котором говорит Таня.
> 
> А такое заваливание часто бывает?


 Да... бывают моменты напряженно-ожидающего состояния, когда собака сама хочет работать - никак не получается их "развить".. 
У нас вообще-то проблема: собака быстро утрачивает мотивацию - я раньше неправильно с ней играла... :Ac:  Теперь всё восстанавливаю....
Заваливание случается... Теперь думаю, что от недостатка мотивации работать... Точно!

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от jarvenmaa  
> Пытаемся уплотнять с дивана, 
> 
> Ой, а как это?..


А вот так: :0318:  


> Суку учил совсем маленькой, сидя на стуле или на диване - добивался, чтобы стремясь дотянуться до лакомства или игрушки, садилась у меня между колен. Можно это делать и со взрослой собакой, только обязательно сначала молча фиксировать ее положение, а потом подтверждать-обозначать это положение словом-командой (спокойно, без командных интонаций) и награждать.





> Заваливание случается... Теперь думаю, что от недостатка мотивации работать... Точно!


Просто, если заваливания постоянны, это иногда бывает связано с какими-то физическими проблемами. ТТТ!

----------


## aria

*jarvenmaa*, я попробовала на месте ФП с лакомством: после нескольких голосовых повторений команды собака села в достаточно плотную позицию и очень даже заинтересовано (лакомство во рту!). А после нескольких повторений упражнения начинает сразу же усаживаться поближе! Спасибо!!! Я раньше тому не уделяла внимания!

----------


## aria

> Суку учил совсем маленькой, сидя на стуле или на диване - добивался, чтобы стремясь дотянуться до лакомства или игрушки, садилась у меня между колен. Можно это делать и со взрослой собакой, только обязательно сначала молча фиксировать ее положение, а потом подтверждать-обозначать это положение словом-командой (спокойно, без командных интонаций) и награждать.


Спасибо!!!
Теперь понятны те ролики, которые приходилось видеть раньше: там щенка водят за лакомство не только в позиции рядом, а и между ногами! Это для того, чтобы собака привыкала к плотному нахождению рядом хозяином, чтобы не испытывала конфликта?..

----------


## jarvenmaa

> *jarvenmaa*, я попробовала на месте ФП с лакомством: после нескольких голосовых повторений команды собака села в достаточно плотную позицию и очень даже заинтересовано (лакомство во рту!). А после нескольких повторений упражнения начинает сразу же усаживаться поближе! Спасибо!!! Я раньше тому не уделяла внимания!


Пожалуйста! :Ax: 

А я не люблю изо рта лакомство сбрасывать. Добиваюсь взгляда в глаза, подтверждаю состояние (кликом или "Супер!") и награждаю из кармана. Подтверждение - оно же освобождение и перевод в добычу.

----------


## aria

> Пожалуйста!
> 
> А я не люблю изо рта лакомство сбрасывать.


Да я и сама коряво это делаю... Попробовала так, чтобы более доходчивей объяснить собаке, что нужно усесться как можно ближе..! А так мне тоже нравится больше или кликер или стандартное поощрение голосом. 
И вообще, спасибо за такие интересные и новые для меня подходы в обучении! У нас в городе ничего такого не практикуется! А теперь узнаёшь столько всего нового - просто жажду утоляешь!!!

----------


## Tatjana

По ФП еще хочу добавить, что если собака села чуть некорректно или чуть далеко, то нельзя отодвигаться назад и корректировать собаку заново. Так собака учиться реагировать на движение назад, а нам надо, чтобы собака умела поправляться при неподвижном положении проводника. Это важно!
Так же важно, чтобы подтверждение шло при активном состоянии собаки, а не просто плотно сидячей, тогда конфликта не будет. :Ab:

----------


## aria

> По ФП еще хочу добавить, что если собака села чуть некорректно или чуть далеко, то нельзя отодвигаться назад и корректировать собаку заново. Так собака учиться реагировать на движение назад, а нам надо, чтобы собака умела поправляться при неподвижном положении проводника. Это важно!


Могут ли "намёками" в таком случае служить какие-то дополнительные движения... телом (небольшое прогибание), руками, коленями?.. Можно ли просто повторять голосовую команду для придвигании собаки?

----------


## Tatjana

> Могут ли "намёками" в таком случае служить какие-то дополнительные движения... телом (небольшое прогибание), руками, коленями?.. Можно ли просто повторять голосовую команду для придвигании собаки?


Я бы сначала ставила собаку в такие условия, чтоб у нее не было возможности сидеть некорректно. Сразу скажу, что у моих учеников встречается общая проблема, собаки сидят плотно, но чуть с перекосом, так что я не главный советчик в этой проблеме. 
В последнее время стала задумываться о том, чтобы научить собаку из ОП переходить в ФП.

----------


## Алена

> В последнее время стала задумываться о том, чтобы научить собаку из ОП переходить в ФП.


А для чего? Ты имеешь ввиду Карлоса или вообще?

----------


## aria

> В последнее время стала задумываться о том, чтобы научить собаку из ОП переходить в ФП.


А что это может дать?..

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Я бы сначала ставила собаку в такие условия, чтоб у нее не было возможности сидеть некорректно.


Согласен полностью. Столкнувшись с необходимостью коррекции из-за собственных ошибок в начальном обучении ФП у старших, с младшими с самого первого упражнения упор делал на плотную, ровную и напряженную ФП.

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Tatjana  
> В последнее время стала задумываться о том, чтобы научить собаку из ОП переходить в ФП. 
> 
> А для чего? Ты имеешь ввиду Карлоса или вообще?


Таня, мне тоже интересно. Но, когда у тебя прочел это, подумалось: "А ведь у меня тоже мелькала такая мысль, но с чем она была связана, не зафиксировал".

----------


## Tatjana

> А для чего? Ты имеешь ввиду Карлоса или вообще?


 Алена, я не про Карлоса, я про вообще. :Ab:  Мне кажется, собаке надо дать понять более определенно, что такое ФП и не только при подходе. Тогда ФП будет более корректна.

----------


## Алена

С ответом понятно.  :Ab:  Вот меня еще все мучает вопрос после прочитанного-просмотренного: что значит при твоем обучении ФП? В зависимости от ответа, возможно, будет еще один вопрос... :Ab:  Для опыта интересуюсь...

----------


## Tatjana

> С ответом понятно.  Вот меня еще все мучает вопрос после прочитанного-просмотренного: что значит при твоем обучении ФП? В зависимости от ответа, возможно, будет еще один вопрос... Для опыта интересуюсь...


Догадываюсь куда ты клонишь...
Вот только боюсь, что у меня и у  собаки разные понятия ФП. :Ap:  
При моем обучении ФП - плотная посадка напротив проводника из состояния напротив в активном состоянии. А надо бы это получить из любого состояния. Но Алена, у меня например не получилось так, как мы с тобой обсуждали по скайпу. Для этого собака должна хорошо понимать наводки, которые закладываются во время фундамента. Я Катю Вилкову вчера тоже теребила по этому вопросу. Я же наводкам не обучала совсем, да и не умею этого... :Ac:  У меня другая техника.
PS. И вообще у меня есть большое желание поработать с Катей, поучиться ее приемам.

----------


## Алена

Таня, никуда я не клоню  :Ab: , просто хочу для себя понять...Почему спросила. Глядя на ролики, на которых у собаки путем психологического давления и при этом находяйщейся по команде "Сидеть" как раз в ФП, у меня возникает вопрос: не влияет ли  в дальнейшем это на скорость подзыва? На вартхофе как-то Дима пензенский обьяснял про ФП, как про самое "сладкое" место для собаки. При этом понятно, что собака будет стремится как можно быстрее занять это "сладкое" место и скорость будет высокой согласно возможностям собаки. По ролику видно, что Карлос не очень уютно чувствует себя в положении "напротив". Еще как-то читала балабановскую книжку, так там при обучении апортировке, он обратил внимание, что начинать надо, когда собака сидит не перед тобой, а сбоку во избежания именно психологического давления, которое на начальном этапе помешает обучению навыка. Поэтому и интересуюсь твоим опытом, так как своего не имею  :Ab: . Как-то сумбурно, но надеюсь, меня поймешь  :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

> Глядя на ролики, на которых у собаки путем психологического давления и при этом находяйщейся по команде "Сидеть" как раз в ФП, у меня возникает вопрос: не влияет ли в дальнейшем это на скорость подзыва?


Да нет Алена, ведь для собаки не это является ФП. После игры с мячом я забираю мяч, стоя напротив. Сама собака это положение не принимает. У Карлоса нет проблем с ФП и подзывом. Все выглядит пристойно. А то, что ему неуютно это следствие забирания мяча, состояния, которое стараюсь изменить. Я хочу его научить, что мой авторитет - это не отрицательное ощущение, а положительное! :Ab:

----------


## Алена

Поэтому и интересуюсь твоим опытом на разных собаках, не влияет ли это в дальнейшем на скорость при подзыве.  :Ab:  Все поняла, спасибо за ответы.  :Ab:

----------


## jarvenmaa

> После игры с мячом я забираю мяч, стоя напротив. Сама собака это положение не принимает. У Карлоса нет проблем с ФП и подзывом. Все выглядит пристойно. А то, что ему неуютно это следствие забирания мяча, состояния, которое стараюсь изменить. Я хочу его научить, что мой авторитет - это не отрицательное ощущение, а положительное!


Таня, помнишь, я говорил, что мелкая у меня спокойно отдает мяч только лежа сбоку от меня. Это потому, что меня так научили, объяснив, что стоя перед ней, я создаю конфликт. Попробую подробно расписать, как мы это делаем. После того, как она получает игрушку и, поборовшись немного, я отпускаю ее, командой укладываю в любом месте, подхожу, хвалю, и спокойно даю команду "Аус". Когда выпускает, хвалю, иногда даю лакомство, иногда просто оглаживаю, спокойно поднимаю игрушку, перевожу собаку в ОП и только тогда убираю игрушку в карман или оставляю в руке, но собака уже должна следить за мной, а не за игрушкой.
Но то, что предлагаешь ты, мне, честно, больше по вкусу. Что-то вроде этого я пытался делать, но так как поводком не пользовался на послушании вообще, нужно было исхитриться удержать собаку с добычей рядом с собой так, чтобы она еще и сама подошла вплотную, чтобы отдать игрушку  :Ag: (когда садится передо мной, отдает легко, даже можно сказать, с облегчением, но, только если не убегала).
Теперь будем делать, как ты. :Ah:

----------


## aria

Я тоже так сегодня попробовала... Мне ещё многое предстоит строить со своей собакой... Пока не активное состояние собаки в ФП, а... подавленное какое-то... Да, сидит, да, отдаёт аппорт... Но глаза полуприкрыты, уши опущены... Я опять попробовала отодвигаться, бодрее "общаться": получила более-менее заинтересованное положение, закрепила кликером. Попробовала ещё раз - получилось уже лучше... 
В правильном направлении я это делаю?..

----------


## Tatjana

> Я тоже так сегодня попробовала... Мне ещё многое предстоит строить со своей собакой... Пока не активное состояние собаки в ФП, а... подавленное какое-то... Да, сидит, да, отдаёт аппорт... Но глаза полуприкрыты, уши опущены... Я опять попробовала отодвигаться, бодрее "общаться": получила более-менее заинтересованное положение, закрепила кликером. Попробовала ещё раз - получилось уже лучше... 
> В правильном направлении я это делаю?..


Не правильно. :Ac:

----------


## Tatjana

> Теперь будем делать, как ты.


Буду рада, если станет получаться!

----------


## jarvenmaa

Таня, сегодня еще раз работали удерживание апорта в ФП. Мне уже казалось, что собака находится в том состоянии, о котором ты говорила - сидит очень плотно, не расслабляется, напряженно смотрит в глаза, не поджевывает, плотно держит апорт. Все, вроде, правильно, только уши направлены назад - не торчат вверх, но и не заложены (они у нас большие и мягкие :Ah:  и она их закладывает часто, но тут именно перенаправила). Я решил похвалить ее и выдал обычное у нас в других упражнениях слово, обозначающее, что сейчас будет разгрузка: "Супер!". Вот тут-то я и увидел именно то состояние, о котором ты говорила. Из напряженного состояния она перешла в состояние струны, которая сейчас лопнет.  :Ay: 

 :Ax:

----------


## Irka

> Еще как-то читала балабановскую книжку, так там при обучении апортировке, он обратил внимание, что начинать надо, когда собака сидит не перед тобой, а сбоку во избежания именно психологического давления, которое на начальном этапе помешает обучению навыка.


да, мне тоже так говорили все и всегда. И я начала обучать удержанию предмета, когда собака находится сбоку. Дальше, когда стала делать подзыв, собака постоянно стремилась (и сейчас стремится) занять ОП. Она не врубилась, что с апортом нужно сидеть в ФП. Сейчас начала все заново, с самого начала, с апортом в ФП. Кстати, если при боковом удержании, я убрала все поджевки, то когда стала делать это в ФП, все опять началось, как-будто бы я ее никогда не учила. Поэтому, думаю, лучше с ФП сразу начинать, чтобы не проделывать одну работу дважды.

----------


## Lynx

*jarvenmaa* 
Меня тоже учили, что запирать в ФП мяч нельзя, надо стать сбоку, чтобы не сделать конфликт в ФП. Такой конфликт портит многое и подзыв и все апортировки (возвращение назад).

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Еще как-то читала балабановскую книжку, так там при обучении апортировке, он обратил внимание, что начинать надо, когда собака сидит не перед тобой, а сбоку во избежания именно психологического давления, которое на начальном этапе помешает обучению навыка.


Все новое - хорошо забытое старое. У меня есть перевод главы об обучении апортировке из немецкой книги о подготовке полицейских собак, изданной в России еще в начале прошлого века - там автор тоже делает упор на вкладывании предмета в пасть на начальных этапах в ОП. Но если делать все, правильно чередуя этапы, путаницы у собаки не возникает. Единственной проблемой у меня была скорость апортировки по этой методике.

----------


## jarvenmaa

Возник еще вопрос. Как крепко собака должна держать апортировочный предмет? Мой старший всегда держит крепко и никогда не поджевывает. Но у него удерживание всегда было на премолярах. Суки же всегда старались захватить на моляры и тут же начинали жевать. Научил брать на премоляры - жев прекратился, но и удерживание такое, что у старшей может ветром апортировку из пасти выдуть. :Ag:  Когда одну из проблемных по апортировке собак делал по Герсбаху (полицай), там упор делался на очень акуратное удерживание предмета. Она его носила на нижних клыках :Ag: , с открытой пастью. Челюсти сжимались только если пытался забрать предмет без предварительного "Аус".

----------


## Tatjana

> Все новое - хорошо забытое старое. У меня есть перевод главы об обучении апортировке из немецкой книги о подготовке полицейских собак, изданной в России еще в начале прошлого века - там автор тоже делает упор на вкладывании предмета в пасть на начальных этапах в ОП. Но если делать все, правильно чередуя этапы, путаницы у собаки не возникает. Единственной проблемой у меня была скорость апортировки по этой методике.


Я сейчас именно так учу всех своих учеников. Начало - вкладывание в пасть. При том раскладе, который я применяю, скорость выполнения не падала.

----------


## jarvenmaa

Кстати, Таня, вот в этой книге Герсбаха (если я не шибаюсь в авторстве) и есть ответ на вопрос *Кардикорги* о стандартных и нестандартных предметах. Герсбах учил апортировать предметы от руки хозяина до пучка соломы или свернутой газеты, держа плотно, но аккуратно, чтоб не помять. Метод-то тот же, что и у тебя. :0196:

----------


## Irka

> Кстати, Таня, вот в этой книге Герсбаха (если я не шибаюсь в авторстве) и есть ответ на вопрос *Кардикорги* о стандартных и нестандартных предметах. Герсбах учил апортировать предметы от руки хозяина до пучка соломы или свернутой газеты, держа плотно, но аккуратно, чтоб не помять. Метод-то тот же, что и у тебя.


ну нам Жиркевич еще пару лет назад в лагере показывал и говорил как приучать еще со щенка, чтобы он держал все, что хозяин ему вложит в пасть. Так что ничего тут нового я тоже не вижу  :Ad:

----------


## jarvenmaa

Ира, там (на старом форуме) вопрос ставился о том, сможет ли собака с поставленной таким методом апортировкой, приносить что-либо, кроме стандартной гантели. Автор вопроса подразумевал - "Нет". :Ad:

----------


## Nubira

Таня, я сегодня с утреца по твоему совету пробовала апорт не в ФП а в ОП. В ОП он не жует... в ФП сначала сильно жует потом держит.... Валик не жует ни в ОП ни в ФП. Смена команды не помогает. Стереотип, блин.  :0317:  
Воюем вобщем  :Ag:

----------


## Tatjana

> Таня, я сегодня с утреца по твоему совету пробовала апорт не в ФП а в ОП. В ОП он не жует... в ФП сначала сильно жует потом держит.... Валик не жует ни в ОП ни в ФП. Смена команды не помогает. Стереотип, блин.  
> Воюем вобщем


Вчера занимались с Катей Алёхиной послушанием. Ни черта толком у обоих на получалось... одни слезы.
И с Кваем тоже. Одни проблемы на каждом элементе. :Ac: 
Я умею учить собак с нуля, но не умею переделывать...

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

А мне кажется, что апорт в ОП только для того, чтобы уменьшить конфликт, неизбежно возникающий в ФП. Это больше как раз подходит для переучивания. Если сразу показать собаке, что лучше ФП в ее жизни вообще ничего быть не может, то и проблем нет.
Вот что действительно интересно, то это положение апорта, лежащего на земле. Он должен лежать параллельно траектории собаки по пути движения к нему. Никогда об этом не думал, но на семинаре с Миа в Москве, мы это уже вечером обсуждали. Она привела аргументы и я их принял:) Попробовал на своей собаке. Результат - супер!
Выкладываю ролики, как мы занимаемся апортом. Они прошлого года, т.е. навык уже закреплен, там шла просто наработка количественная, ну и немного технических моментов отрабатывалось. Единственное, что не менялось  - это порядок, в котором отработка шла всегда. Я имею ввиду тот порядок, который на роликах по фазам....
1.   http://depositfiles.com/files/0lhkwpmex
2.   http://depositfiles.com/files/9gv08v84o
3.   http://depositfiles.com/files/in58j1eld
4.  http://depositfiles.com/files/9dfrx7nml

----------


## Tatjana

> Вот что действительно интересно, то это положение апорта, лежащего на земле. Он должен лежать параллельно траектории собаки по пути движения к нему. Никогда об этом не думал, но на семинаре с Миа в Москве, мы это уже вечером обсуждали. Она привела аргументы и я их принял:) Попробовал на своей собаке. Результат - супер!


Дим, расскажи пожалуйста по-подробнее.

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

Я до конца не понял механизм, но это работает!
Смысл в том, что:
1. Миа очень редко бросает апорт. Как правило она работает над техникой и скоростью подбора с земли и скоростью возврата с апортом к дрессировщику. Это как раз понятно, точно так же и у нас были занятия построены. 
2. Апорт ВСЕГДА кладется дрессировщиком или помощником параллельно траектории движения собаки к апорту (см. картиночку). Это в случае, если собаке за ним придется бежать. Вне зависимости от того, на одной линии находятся дрессировщик, собака или апорт или нет. Может быть иногда так, что собака сидит "лицом" к апорту, а дрессировщик стоит вообще не пойми где. Но и в этом случае линия корпуса собаки и осевая линия апорта - на одной оси. Ой, как-то коряво.... Но надеюяь понятно.
Чего из этого получается? Скорость подбора апорта и, самое удивительное, скорость возврата (именно первые "шаги" после подбора) значительно при этом возрастают. НО именно этот "быстрый старт" с апортом и дают впечатление высокой скорости возврата. Потом, когда собака сделала фактически резкий старт к дрессировщику, до него остается несколько шагов и ей уже приходится тормозить:) Короче, общее впечатление получается очень выигрышное!
Мало того, они на занятиях вообще не дают собаке никакой возможности оббежать апорт и схватить его как-бы на обратном движении к дрессировщику. Они даже ставят что-то типа стеночки, перед которой лежит апорт. И собака не может развернуться полностью, чтобы его схватить. Она подхватывает его только в направлении, перпендикулярном оси апорт-дрессировщик.
3. Ну и в целом, как оказалось, раскладка занятий по фазам точно такая же как и у меня на этих роликах:) Это было с одной стороны удивительно, с другой стороны приятно, так как я это все придумал сам три года назад.... Оказалось, что правильно все придумалось. Хотя основа была взята у Э.Линдта из его статьи в украинском журнале "немецкая овчарка".

----------


## Irka

интересно.. в обидиенсе тоже всегда так раскладывают апорты. Причем тоже не кидают, а раскладывают. Я никогда бы не подумала, что это для скорости. хм. Надо у своих спросить для какой цели они так кладут. Я как то подозреваю, что не для скорости.

----------


## k9centrum

> Если сразу показать собаке, что лучше ФП в ее жизни вообще ничего быть не может, то и проблем нет.


Правильно, Дмитрий!
Поэтому все начало навыку аппортировки происходит во фронтальной позиции перед собакой, которая сидит.



> Вот что действительно интересно, то это положение апорта, лежащего на земле. Он должен лежать параллельно траектории собаки по пути движения к нему.


Это уже следующий шаг, когда собака научилась по команде брать в пасть из руки тренера и удерживать предложенный предмет, а потом, когда научилась так же его поджнимать с земли перед тренером.

А положение аппорта параллельно по ходу движения собаки к нему и нахождение тренера в этом элементе за спиной собаки как раз преследует две цели: быстрый точный подбор и быстрый возврат назад к тренеру с аппортом.
Быстрый подбор таким образом лежащего аппорта удобен для собаки, потому что она по касательной заходит на него, подхватывает и продолжает движение назад. (т.е. подбор аппорта происходит уже на фазе, когда собака начинает возвращаться к тренеру).
А скорость возврата потому, что собака изначально обучается тому, что самое комфортное и желаемое положение - перед тренером с аппортом в пасти. Вот к этому положению собака и стремится быстрей прийти.
Спасибо!

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

//А скорость возврата потому, что собака изначально обучается тому, что самое комфортное и желаемое положение - перед тренером с аппортом в пасти. Вот к этому положению собака и стремится быстрей прийти.//
Дим, я думаю, это не совсем так....
Я-то сравнивал именно с моей собакой, которой делался апорт именно через комфорт в ФП. 
Разница очень заметная. Скорее всего - это именно вот поэтому:
//Быстрый подбор таким образом лежащего аппорта удобен для собаки, потому что она по касательной заходит на него, подхватывает и продолжает движение назад. (т.е. подбор аппорта происходит уже на фазе, когда собака начинает возвращаться к тренеру).//
Т.е. проц. на 50 работает как-бы визуальный фактор....
Тоже 
Спасибо!

----------


## k9centrum

P.S. Но все это "работает", если собака обучается принудительным способом аппортировки, и все фазы до этого собакой хорошо выучены.

Юля, в твоей проблеме, может было бы нужно вернуть собаку назад к основам понятия сидеть-держать, брать с руки-отдавать по команде, брать с земли-отдавать по команде...
Лучше если эти фазы работать на невысоком столе или площадке, как в KNPV обучают облаиванию ящика. И обучать удерживать вначале не стандартный аппорт, а квадратную алюминевую трубку (или медную). С таким предметом возможность "жевания" исключается, так как неприятен этот материал... 
Спасибо!

----------


## Sergey

Короче, собака захватывает АП на последнем прыжке вперед, одновременно разворачивается, практически забрасывает задницу, и сразу прыжок в сторону проводника. Не прицеливается и не "затаптывается" при захвате, все в одно движение. Вот бы еще научиться кидать так, чтобы всегда падал правильно. Кто-нибудь это пробовал?

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> Короче, собака захватывает АП на последнем прыжке вперед, одновременно разворачивается, практически забрасывает задницу, и сразу прыжок в сторону проводника. Не прицеливается и не "затаптывается" при захвате, все в одно движение. Вот бы еще научиться кидать так, чтобы всегда падал правильно. Кто-нибудь это пробовал?


Как только узнал про это - начал учиться. Получается вроде...

----------


## aria

А можно спросить, почему именно такая раскладка: http://www.canis.ee/forum/attachment...9&d=1236618070   ?
То есть, проводник сразу кладёт аппорт ТАК и в ТАКОМ МЕСТЕ, садит собаку, а потом подзывает? Или командует: "Аппорт"? 
Я просматриваю записи с семинара, но там этот момент как-то не очень понятно показан...

----------


## Sergey

> Как только узнал про это - начал учиться. Получается вроде...


АП между пальцами? А 2кг как, его между пальцами не удержишь. Надо тоже попробовать.

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> То есть, проводник сразу кладёт аппорт ТАК и в ТАКОМ МЕСТЕ, садит собаку, а потом подзывает?


э-э-э-э.. Ну, этаго, того.... Вообще-то я прочитал вопрос и как-то затупил :0215: 
Вообще я лучше напишу, как я лично это делал. 
*Вариант1*: Выхожу на площадку, кладу там апорт. Беру из машины собаку и иду с ней на площадку. Хожу мимо апорта взад-вперед.... команды всякие подаю.. Потом сажаю собаку в указанном направлении и даю команду апорт. Т.е. не бросаю. Собака подносит мне лежащий апорт.
*Вариант2*: я беру в одну руку апорт, в другую - собаку :Ag:  Идем типа на площадку. Сажаю собаку, отношу на необходимое мне расстояние апорт, кладу его на землю. Даю команду. Собака приносит.
*Вариант3*. Тоже самое, что и вар.2, только я начинаю провоцировать собаку тем, что ногой двигаю от нее апорт. Собаку в это время удерживает за поводок ассистент. Подвигав апорт ногами и вдоволь его напинавшись, оставляю его в покое. Сам отхожу на энное расстояние с соблюдением направлений как на схеме или с небольшими вариациями. Даю команду. Собака выстреливается в сторону апорта (ассистент ее одновременно с командой отпускает) и подобрав его - бежит ко мне.
*Вариант4*. Как на видеороликах, которые выше. Но это уже позже, когда навык сформирован.
Есть еще варианты, но все они исполняются в зависимости от текущих задач на занятие и от той стадии подготовки, на которой находится собака.
Тоже самое приблизительно происходит и при прыжковых апортах.
Вообще бросаю апорт прибл. 1 раз из 10.




> Я просматриваю записи с семинара, но там этот момент как-то не очень понятно показан...


А он там и не был показан внятно... Если это про семинар в Москве. Это мы разжевали позже вечером. Сидели, пока у Миа глаза начали "плыть". Но она мужественно терпела и не подавала виду. Супер женщина! Мене б такую :Ap: 
А схему я, чтоб самому не рисовать, стыбзил у ребят с Сибири. Там так красиво все нарисовано....
Спасибо!

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> А 2кг как, его между пальцами не удержишь. Надо тоже попробовать.


А его держать  желательно уже за боковинку... Блин, ролик штоль снять, а ребят? Ежели проголосуете - не поленюсь. А то так расписывать, словами....
Родня не поймет. Как кот Матроскин пел: "закат меня больше не интересует, телевизер мне природу заменил!" Вот и она (родня) не понимает, чего это я тут столько долго по клавишам счёлкаю :Ag: 
Спасибо!

----------


## Sergey

> А его держать желательно уже за боковинку...


Кинул с двух метров на диван. Получилось.АП лег четко по направлению броска. Все, бум тренироваться. :Ag:

----------


## Tatjana

Самое интересное, я тут видео по аппортировке подготовила, думала всех удивить, думала, что я новатор... ан нет не получилось  :Ap: ,оказывается до меня уже кто-то придумал... :Ab: 
Все, что рассказал Дима о семинаре с Мией, я интуитивно уже второй месяц делаю с Кваем, вот только предмет клала перпендикулярно. Надо попробовать положить параллельно.

----------


## aria

> Блин, ролик штоль снять, а ребят? Ежели проголосуете - не поленюсь. А то так расписывать, словами....


 :Ab:  Я уже голосую!!! Если можно, то, пожалуйста, очень бы хотелось посмотреть на аппорт а ля Миа! :Ax:

----------


## aria

> *Вариант1*: Выхожу на площадку, кладу там апорт. Беру из машины собаку и иду с ней на площадку. Хожу мимо апорта взад-вперед.... команды всякие подаю.. Потом сажаю собаку в указанном направлении и даю команду апорт. Т.е. не бросаю. Собака подносит мне лежащий апорт.
> *Вариант2*: я беру в одну руку апорт, в другую - собаку Идем типа на площадку. Сажаю собаку, отношу на необходимое мне расстояние апорт, кладу его на землю. Даю команду. Собака приносит.
> *Вариант3*. Тоже самое, что и вар.2, только я начинаю провоцировать собаку тем, что ногой двигаю от нее апорт. Собаку в это время удерживает за поводок ассистент. Подвигав апорт ногами и вдоволь его напинавшись, оставляю его в покое. Сам отхожу на энное расстояние с соблюдением направлений как на схеме или с небольшими вариациями. Даю команду. Собака выстреливается в сторону апорта (ассистент ее одновременно с командой отпускает) и подобрав его - бежит ко мне.
> *Вариант4*. Как на видеороликах, которые выше. Но это уже позже, когда навык сформирован.
> Есть еще варианты, но все они исполняются в зависимости от текущих задач на занятие и от той стадии подготовки, на которой находится собака.
> Тоже самое приблизительно происходит и при прыжковых апортах.


Спасибо большое за подробные варианты!!! :Ax:  



> Вообще бросаю апорт прибл. 1 раз из 10.


Вот это так интересно!... А почему? И Миа ж тоже, да? Наверное, чтобы не растрачивать раж на беготню, а больше уделить внимания техническим моментам? Или, как это... - перевести драйв на исполнение техники?..
Фу ты, - написала! :Ag: 
И с высылом Миа тоже не увлекается количеством! :Ad:

----------


## aria

*Дмитрий Паук*, спасибо за этапы в тренировке аппорта!  И я тоже так делала! :Ab: 
Только поражает точность и желание работать в Вашей собаке!
И, к сожалению, мне не удалось скачать фазу 2, предпоследнюю в этом порядке...

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> Вот это так интересно!... А почему? И Миа ж тоже, да?


Да, тоже :Ad: 



> Наверное, чтобы не растрачивать раж на беготню, а больше уделить внимания техническим моментам? Или, как это... - перевести драйв на исполнение техники?..


Только отчасти. На самом деле основные проблемы возникают со скростью подноса предмета. Собака, обладающая хоть какой-то добычей, побежит за апортом - никуда не денется :Ad: . А вот назад... Особенно если собака добычник и жадина притом, а если еще первые шаги с апортом сделаны неправильно.....
Вообще вопрос хороший и он требует подробного описания. Об этом хорошо написано в статье Э.Линда "апортировка весело и чего-то там...."
Она есть на сайте www.tempo.lv Саму философию подготовки я взял у него, а нюансы уже подбирал исходя из особенностей собаки и ситуации.




> И с высылом Миа тоже не увлекается количеством!


В общем-то тоже да.... Но:
Тут в развитии этого вопроса напрашивается тема о "связках". Результатом обучения *отдельным элементам* должны стать так называемые *"связки"*. Сейчас некогда, я вечером подробно постараюсь расписать. Вот на этих связках уже строится окончательная подготовка собаки к старту.
Спасибо!

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> *Дмитрий Паук*, спасибо за этапы в тренировке аппорта!  И я тоже так делала!
> Только поражает точность и желание работать в Вашей собаке!
> И, к сожалению, мне не удалось скачать фазу 2, предпоследнюю в этом порядке...


Она самая зрелищная. Попробуйте еще, если не получится, то напишите, я еще раз ее выложу отдельно. Это как рз нормативное исполнение.

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

//И, к сожалению, мне не удалось скачать фазу 2, предпоследнюю в этом порядке...//
у меня все качается. Надо выбрать статус бесплатно, подождать минуту, и загружать. Там только надо не обращать внимания на рекланую страницу, которая выскакивает при начале загрузки.
О! Посмотрел как раз ее после того как сам себе скачал. Там как раз бросок большим апортом очень хорошо виден. За чё держу и как пуляю.... все понятно! Ролик снимать не надо!

----------


## k9centrum

> На самом деле основные проблемы возникают со скростью подноса предмета. Собака, обладающая хоть какой-то добычей, побежит за апортом - никуда не денется. А вот назад... Особенно если собака добычник и жадина притом, а если еще первые шаги с апортом сделаны неправильно.....
> Вообще вопрос хороший и он требует подробного описания. Об этом хорошо написано в статье Э.Линда "апортировка весело и чего-то там...."


По моему мнению метод Линда устарел, если говорить о Большом Спорте и высоких результатах. Для начинающих и тренеров, обучающих своих собак ради удовольствия, конечно, он очень хорош и весел в работе.

Профессиональное же обучение сегодня должно строится по точно определенной схеме без малейшего отклонения в сторону "игр".
Это точная работа для собаки на принуждении, в которой все фазы строятся последовательно, поэтапно от простого к сложному набору навыков - комплексу "аппортировка".
При таком принципе построения обучения не возникает непониманий с подбором, удержанием, "жеванием" аппорта и скоростью возврата собаки в ОП к проводнику.

Спасибо!

----------


## aria

*Дмитрий Паук*, получилось и скачать и просмотреть фазу 2!
Действительно, очень зрелищная! Всё чётко так собака выполняет!!!
Долго Вам пришлось оттачивать каждый этап?




> Профессиональное же обучение сегодня должно строится по точно определенной схеме без малейшего отклонения в сторону "игр".
> Это точная работа для собаки на принуждении, в которой все фазы строятся последовательно, поэтапно от простого к сложному набору навыков - комплексу "аппортировка".
> При таком принципе построения обучения не возникает непониманий с подбором, удержанием, "жеванием" аппорта и скоростью возврата собаки в ОП к проводнику.


Безусловно, такой подход исключает все недочёты, которые собака может "насобирать" в игровой аппортировке..!
Наверное, уже основная часть спортсменов перешла на такой способ обучения аппортировке.
А как вот дело обстоит с драйвом в неигровом обучении? Не теряет ли его собака с принуждением?..  Как тогда поднимается мотивация? За счёт избегания собакой механики?

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> По моему мнению метод Линда устарел, если говорить о Большом Спорте и высоких результатах.


Дим, истина как всегда где-то посередине  :Ad: 
Я и не намекал про игрюльки-бирюльки.... Но общая концепция мне импонирует.
Из нее я взял следующее:
1. Кайф для собаки от ФП.
2. Возмешь *по команде* в пасть чего нипопадя - будет благо
3. Чем быстрее ты займешь ФП из любого положения, тем лучше будет :Ag: 




> Профессиональное же обучение сегодня должно строится по точно определенной схеме без малейшего отклонения в сторону "игр".


Согласен на 150%. Лично у меня никаких игр не было и не будет.




> Это точная работа для собаки на принуждении, в которой все фазы строятся последовательно, поэтапно от простого к сложному набору навыков - комплексу "аппортировка".


Принуждение тоже разное бывает. И оно применимо только втом случае, когда собака уже в какой-то степени освоила базовые навыки упражнения. Я, например, создавал у собаки некое подобие стресса, когда она находилась между апортом и мной. Избежать его она могла только одним способом: схватить апорт и как можно быстрее занять ФП.




> При таком принципе построения обучения не возникает непониманий с подбором, удержанием, "жеванием" аппорта и скоростью возврата собаки в ОП к проводнику.
> Спасибо!


Согласен, спасибо тоже! :Ad:

----------


## inna

> Принуждение тоже разное бывает. И оно применимо только втом случае, когда собака уже в какой-то степени освоила базовые навыки упражнения. Я, например, создавал у собаки некое подобие стресса, когда она находилась между апортом и мной. Избежать его она могла только одним способом: схватить апорт и как можно быстрее занять ФП.


А подробнее можно?

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

Я не засекал.... Но вообще-то да... Долго.
Обучение удержанию (на принуждении) заняло 3 мес.
Подбор как таковой в связке  - 3 мес. Тоже частично с принуждением..
Разгон собаки после подбора в мою сторону -3 мес.
Ну и чистка и сборка всего упражнения - тоже где-то ....
Получается почти год.
Но это время не в чистом виде. Так как уже тогда начались связки. 
Связка первая. Подзыв - подбор апорта (без бросания). Это сама простая связка.
В чем суть? Когда мы учили подзыв, всегда при подходе собаки она получала мяч. Или в ФП или проброс. Потом случилось следующее: подзыв -отсутствие мяча - переход в лежащему апорту - подбор-поднос - обмен на мяч, куча радости.
Уже на следующий выход собаку после подзыва чуть не взорвало изнутри. Она поняла, что подкрепление она получит только после подноса апорта, но предварительно выполнив подзыв. Вот ссылка на подзыв:
http://depositfiles.com/files/kxznqq9uu
Здесь уже не было мячика в конце, элемент отрабатывался в составе следующей связки:
подзыв- "гладкий" апорт - апорт через барьер - мяч.
Окончательный вариант этой связки: подзыв-три апорта-высыл -мяч.
Но это уже тяжело для собаки. Надо все делать постепенно, чуствуя "сердцем" готовность собаки к продолжению работы без подкрепления. И точно знать, когда можно (или нужно) прекратить работу. Т.е. связка не догма. Если что-то получилось ну уж очень классно, то лучше плюнуть на программу и закончить занятие. Это принесет больше пользы.
После подзыва на этом клипе возбуждение было почти критическим, пришлось заработать пару синяков на руках:). 
Вообще стараюсь сейчас как можно меньше использовать мяч на тренировках. Больше работаю "на эмоциях", руками и т.п., показывая собаке, что она сделала все классно и мы *радуемся вместе* хорошо сделанной работе.

Подробнее про стресс?
Ну очень все просто было... Собака уже знала, что кайф от сидения в ФП с апортом в пасти просто вау! Что напрашивалось для разгона собаки? НЕ ДАВАТЬ ей занять такое вожделенное положение! Для этого появился ассистент. Он держал собаку за поводок, она орала как резаная и рвалась к апорту, а я в это время пинал апорт от собаки и принимал странные позы:):):)
Когда возбуждение достигало требуемой величины давалась команда и ассистент спускал собаку с поводка. Все. Дальше были варианты и изощрения:
http://depositfiles.com/files/ehdx444j6
http://depositfiles.com/files/fktpn8mi5
По поводу жевания. С Миа в Москве мы тоже это обсуждали. Она сказала, что они там с эти почти не парятся. Жевания при такой методике в статике почти никогда не бывает - нет конкуренции-нет игры. Просто спокойное состяние. А если собаку при самом выполнении апортировочного упражнения еще и разогнать до второй космической скорости, то не времени, ни ничего остального у нее на жевание просто не останется.
Спасибо!

----------


## aria

*Дмитрий Паук*, спасибо большое!!!! :Ax:  :Ax:  :Ax:

----------


## Tatjana

Дима, ты здорово оживил тему!!! :Ab: 
У меня не было времени скачать сразу все видео, только успела 1. ролик с аппортировки. А теперь при загрузки остальных мне пишет, что моя страна исчерпала какой-то лимит... Можно попросить тебя снова залить видео? :Ah: 
Приятно на вас посмотреть! Но по первому ролику хочу обратить твое внимание, что твой замечательный песа сидит не в активной позиции, и ты слишком быстро переводишь его в ОП, не придерживаясь 3-х секундной паузы. На видео видно, что если бы выдерживал паузу, то у собаки теряется концентрация и меняется положение в ФП. Я не вижу другие ролики, возможно это была случайность, а не закономерность.
И по укладке с подзывом. Я не буду касаться шерховатостей развития упражнения, но у этих "моторных" бестий весь шик великолепного подхода омрачается неспокойной укладкой. Ты теряешь целую качественную оценку! Я бы советовала *всегда* контролировать укладки и не давать возможности продвижениям (еще бы кто меня так проконтролировал :Ap: ). А то выдаст это на соревнованиях в самый неподходящий момент.

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> Дима, ты здорово оживил тему!!!
> У меня не было времени скачать сразу все видео, только успела 1. ролик с аппортировки.... и ты слишком быстро переводишь его в ОП, не придерживаясь 3-х секундной паузы.


Тань, первый ролик имеет под собой только одно: закрепление спокойного состояния при удержании апорта. Там все немного скомкано, правда... Поскольку это самое начало - первый или второй раз. Это упражнение стало необходимым после того, как мы долго разгоняли собаку в плане скорости возврата. Полезли нервишки малость...

 А куда слить-то? на Ютубу если только... Завтра солью.

//На видео видно, что если бы выдерживал паузу, то у собаки теряется концентрация и меняется положение в ФП.//
В данном случае это наверное не так важно....Задача следующая: взять у меня апорт и *спокойно* удержать. Как только собака это показала хотя бы на пару секунд, я ее разгрузил разворотом и потом похвалил (это уже не снимали)
Паузы - они потом начали удлинняться, когда собака уже могла после очень быстрого подхода быстро переключиться в спокойное состояние и держала апорт в ФП. В этом-то и была основная сложность - мгновенная смена состяния - из геперактивного в абсолютно спокойное. В то время собака этого еще не умела :Ac: 

//Tatjana Я не вижу другие ролики, возможно это была случайность, а не закономерность//
это же обычная тренировка. только самое начало "чистки" и сборки с отдельных элементов. Ролик довольно старый, сейчас все по-другому, конечно в этом плане:)




> И по укладке с подзывом. Я не буду касаться шерховатостей развития упражнения, но у этих "моторных" бестий весь шик великолепного подхода омрачается неспокойной укладкой. Ты теряешь целую качественную оценку! Я бы советовала *всегда* контролировать укладки и не давать возможности продвижениям (еще бы кто меня так проконтролировал). А то выдаст это на соревнованиях в самый неподходящий момент.


Тут да, было :Ag:  Сразу после просмотра были сделаны выводы. Там много косяков моих. Вообще для него не характерно изменение положения. Я думаю что тут причина именно в слишком сильном возбуждении, т.к. он уже почти был уверен, что мяча не будет при подзыве, а будет переход к апорту и уже заранее "бесился". Это на самом деле второй дубль. На первом у него вообще ABS не сработал и он на попе проехал метра 3-3,5 и "въехал" в меня. Эта фишка у него появилась после зимних занятий, когда он по снегу ехал на заднице например 5 метров и очень веселился, если ему не удавалось рассчитать дистанцию торможения :Ag: 
Там на всех роликах паузы небольшие - меньше нормативных именно потому, что я стараюсь мгновенно дать понять собаке, что она сделала все правильно. Упражнение на удержание апорта в теч 30сек мы не снимали... Как-то думалось, что это не нужно...
Спасибо!

----------


## Алена

Дмитрий Паук, просто зачитаться можно... :Ab:  Обычно никто своими секретами делится не желает, а вы и опишите все подробно, и видео приложите...Хорошая помощь для тех, кто пытается сам освоить азбуку обучения  :0194:

----------


## k9centrum

> Я не засекал.... Но вообще-то да... Долго.
> Обучение удержанию (на принуждении) заняло 3 мес.
> Подбор как таковой в связке  - 3 мес. Тоже частично с принуждением..
> Разгон собаки после подбора в мою сторону -3 мес.
> Ну и чистка и сборка всего упражнения - тоже где-то ....
> Получается почти год.


После посещения двух семинаров с Бартом, я начал применять его методику.
Щенок начинает твердо держать любой предложенный предмет (начинают обычно с железной трубки) в течение первого занятия. Чтобы этот навык закрепить нужно еще пару-тройку дней.
Следующий этап начинается сразу же с поднятия предмета с земли по команде... и так далее последовательно.
На все упражнение - максимум месяц ежедневных занятий. Потом только шлифока и закрепление "материала". Очень быстрый эффект. Это же принудительный метод   :Ag:  (в хорошем его смысле понимания, и без всякого стресса, как некоторые не знакомые с этим способом работы иногда говорят)




> Собака уже знала, что кайф от сидения в ФП с апортом в пасти просто вау! Что напрашивалось для разгона собаки? НЕ ДАВАТЬ ей занять такое вожделенное положение! Для этого появился ассистент. Он держал собаку за поводок, она орала как резаная и рвалась к апорту,...


Дим, а почему собака так желала занять основное положение и рвалась к аппорту?
Такое поведение возможно только при одном условии проведения обучения - "выключение" собакой принуждения нужным действием. Какое использовалось принуждение в данном случае?



> ...а я в это время пинал апорт от собаки и принимал странные позы:):):)


А вот этот момент относится к работе на "мотивированной аппортировке".
И эти два совершенно разных по принципу действия метода ты одновременно пытался использовать сразу в одном отрабатываемом элементе?
Не возмножно же одновременно использовать мотивированную и принудительную аппортировку. Координально разные принципы выработки рефлексов.

Интересно просто, извини.
Спасибо!

----------


## jarvenmaa

> На все упражнение - максимум месяц ежедневных занятий. Потом только шлифока и закрепление "материала". Очень быстрый эффект. Это же принудительный метод  (в хорошем его смысле понимания, и без всякого стресса, как некоторые не знакомые с этим способом работы иногда говорят)


Дима, у меня это, скорее, "предложительный" метод. Своим "пантерятам" я предлагал предмет на секунду взять в пасть, но ни как не принуждал делать это. И им понравилось. И поднос у нас пошел без команд - просто в качестве "саморазгрузки" в конце "послушания" сбегать за лежащим на краю площадки предметом и сесть с ним в ФП. А первым упражнением у нас всегда шло удерживание предмета.

----------


## aria

Я тоже ставила так аппорт своей собаке... замечательно работает система этих этапов. Всё получилось легко, весело и непринуждённо!И никакого стресса не было! :Ag:  И точно так же, стремясь поскорее вернуться в ФП - откуда и начинался сам процесс обучения (а впоследствии все дальнейшие упражнения просто нанизывались на это, первое), она обратно подходила очень быстро!

Только у меня какая-то ерунда потом получилась... До сих пор не могу понять, что я сделала неправильно... В какой-то день собака полностью отказалась брать аппорт! :Ai:  Начисто! Ни поднимать, ни просто брать с места! И видно было, для неё это сильнейший стресс: глаза остекленевшие, пасть раскрыта  - аппорт вываливается, смотрит на меня так, как я её в прорубь окунула...
Пришлось начинать опять с самого начала... 
Я не скажу, что аппортировка у неё сейчас "весело и без принуждения"... Сидит в ФП с закрытыми глазами... Веселья и радости нет.

----------


## k9centrum

> Я не скажу, что аппортировка у неё сейчас "весело и без принуждения"... Сидит в ФП с закрытыми глазами... Веселья и радости нет.


А кто говорит о веселье? Все должно выполняться точно и четко. Тогда и оценка будет соответствующая за упражнение.
А веселиться можно после выполнения, или окончания соревнования, за полем на отдыхе расслабить собаку и поиграть с ней за хорошую работу  :Ax: 
Особенно это касается современных доберманов, которые мастерски могут себе устроить веселье в самый непредсказуемый момент соревнования. Стадион тоже веселится, а вот проводнику не до радости от такого поведения.
Так что лучше сразу требовательно и точно начинать обучение с этой породой по аппортировке. 
Спасибо!

----------


## aria

*k9centrum*, спасибо! :Ax:

----------


## Немка

> =Дмитрий Паук;1056]Я не засекал.... Но вообще-то да... Долго.
> Обучение удержанию (на принуждении) заняло 3 мес.


Очень интересно послушать про удержание на начальном этапе обучения аппортировки, так как я только начала работать с собакой над этим навыком. Какие предметы лучше использовать для удержания? На данный момент я использую деревянный брусок. Нужно ли давать дополнительные команды на удержание? У меня это команда «держи». Правильно ли это? С какой позиции делать  удержание сразу с ФП или целесообразнее просто для начала научить собаку держать предмет? Буду признательна за ответ. :Aa:

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> Какие предметы лучше использовать для удержания? На данный момент я использую деревянный брусок.


Ну да, вполне подойдет. Хотя я почти сразу начал изощряться :Ag:  Пусть Дима из К9 меня поругает :Ap: 
Я сувал ему в пасть все что под руку подвернется. От бруска до носков (чистых) от авторучки до напильника.




> Нужно ли давать дополнительные команды на удержание? У меня это команда «держи». Правильно ли это?


Наверное правильно... Я тоже давал команду "держи". Аккуратно зажимал сверху и снизу пасть, потом тихонько убирал руки и как только собака спокойно удерживала предмет хотя бы пару секунд (на начальном этапе), я давал ей лакомство и спокойным головом хвалил. На первом ролике видны остатки этого "упражнения".
Кстати, я считаю, что немного не доделано оно у нас. Как только будет возможность, начну отрабатывать его снова. Повторение-мать учения:)




> С какой позиции делать  удержание сразу с ФП или целесообразнее просто для начала научить собаку держать предмет?


Я бы не стал на первом этапе связывать ФП с удержанием, только если собака делает это *сама и сразу* с удовольствием. Занятия по ФП у нас делались отдельно. Я тут уже выкладывал ролик в какую-то тему... Вроде по подготовке собаки ИПО... Там есть интересный момент. Это снятие "блока". Посмотрите. Сначала при занятии собакой ФП я чуть напрягал собаку, концентрируя ее и немного "давя", тем самым уменьшая возможность изменения положения. Потом я изменял положение корпуса, чуть отклоняясь назад, улыбался собаке и только после этого производил "отмену"
А причин для раздельной работы по моему мнению две:
1. Состояние собаки. Оно для (при) занятия(и) ФП должно быть максимально активным. А для удержания - максимально спокойным. Пока собака не научится почти мгновенно "переключаться", лучше ее не напрягать. Хотя это зависит от собаки в большой степени. Мой-то - он классный парень, но балбес и ему все вокруг надо. Именно все и сразу! А может у Вас образцово-показательная собака :)))....
2. Занятие ФП отрабатывалось в игре на "плюсе", а удержание апорта все-таки имело в себе элементы принуждения и прессинга. Хотя у меня задача упрощалась тем, что собака мегапищевик. Как только он понял, что удержание апорта сулит жратву, он начал держать вообще все, что ему ни засунешь в пасть. Мало того, как только я по-особому брал в руки что-то, он уже начинал клацать челюстями и пускать слюни:)
Спасибо!
Дима -  :Ad:

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

Да, я как-то забыл... У меня сегодня День Рождения. Поздравления и пожелания принимаются до 23.00.
Татьян, сорри за офф-топ!

----------


## Немка

> Хотя я почти сразу начал изощряться Я сувал ему в пасть все что под руку подвернется. От бруска до носков (чистых) от авторучки до напильника.


Что на Ваш взгляд даёт это упражнение?



> На первом ролике видны остатки этого "упражнения".


Не совсем поняла, про какой ролик говорите? Самый первый где удержание в ФП?? И что значит остатки? :Ai: 



> Я бы не стал на первом этапе связывать ФП с удержанием, только если собака делает это сама и сразу с удовольствием.


Порой мне кажется, что ему просто так удобно держать, так как ФП достаточно плотная у нас. Однако если его посадить заставить держать и отойти он будет держать….



> Я тут уже выкладывал ролик в какую-то тему... Вроде по подготовке собаки ИПО... Там есть интересный момент. Это снятие "блока". Посмотрите.


Пойду искать…



> 2. Занятие ФП отрабатывалось в игре на "плюсе", а удержание апорта все-таки имело в себе элементы принуждения и прессинга.


Что для вас есть методы принуждения, насильно вкладывать предмет в пасть и заставлять держать?

----------


## Немка

> Да, я как-то забыл... У меня сегодня День Рождения. Поздравления и пожелания принимаются до 23.00.
> Татьян, сорри за офф-топ!


Здоровья, счастья любви, удачи и спортивных успехов! :Ax:  :Ax:  :Ax:

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

//Что на Ваш взгляд даёт это упражнение?//
Именно обязательность выполнения команды. Не более и не менее.
Примеры: 
1. В Нижнем Новгороде немецкий судья наплевал на правила, где написано что в ИПО-1 можно использовать свой аппортировочный предмет, проверил и допустил к "работе" только два предмета. Если собака привыкла к определенному предмету, исползуемому в тренинге - то могут возникнуть проблемы.
2. Если мы говорим о стабильном исполнении упражнения,то собака должна знать, что "правил" в плане "занормированного" апорта нет. Что сказали, то и надо принести. И не чмавкать это:)
//Не совсем поняла, про какой ролик говорите? Самый первый где удержание в ФП?? И что значит остатки?//
Да именно где удержание. Остатки, потому что *этот* этап к моменту съемки ролика был давно пройден. И на мой (и наверное не только) взгляд там много грязи. Хотя это было давно и я не помню *точно* какие задачи решались во время съемки, кроме того, что надо было подловить необходимое сосотяние во время удержания и быстро его закрепить.
//Однако если его посадить заставить держать и отойти он будет держать….//
Тут трудно уже что-то сказать... Надо видеть Вас и собаку. Если он после этого удержания будет стремиться по команде подойти, и как можно быстрее, то ИМХО - нет проблем.
//Что для вас есть методы принуждения, насильно вкладывать предмет в пасть и заставлять держать?//
Хороший вопрос! Я вчера после поста Димы об этом задумался.... Фактически под принуждением можно понимать то, что мы *заставляем* делать собаку и это действие идет вразрез с ее инстинктивными мотивациями и желаниями. А? Я не уверен. Может кто-то объяснит? Я иногда действую на 90% интуитивно, исходя из ситуации. Потом начинаю анализировать и понимаю, что вот *это* я сделал зря, а вот *это* - правильно! На мой взгляд, под принуждением в этом контексте можно понимать все наши действия, направленные на обучение собаки тому, что ей в инстинктивном плане нет необходимости знать (уметь). К этому относится например, высыл. Что есть высыл для собаки? Это команда нестись сломя голову от хозяина (вожака) непонятно куда и непонятно зачем... Я утрирую, но...
То же самое апорт. Что в плане инстинкивных побуждений может заставить собаку долго и спокойно удерживать нечто в пасти, чтобы потом отдать это вожаку (хозяину). Я не знаю. Фактически речь идет о том, что мы, используя инстинкты, учим собаку тому, что ей *для выживания* не нужно. А ведь именно об этом (о выживании вида) по-большому счету должна болеть голова у собаки, которая хоть и мыслит своими категориями и даже может говорить (на своем языке) но в основном действует из *инстинктивных* побуждений.
Что касается методов, то они могут быть различными. Даже процедура вкладывания в пасть того, что для собаки не является ценным, может быть обставлена по-разному. 
Что есть вообще принуждение? Ребята! Дим!
Я сейчас в легком драйве после отмечания дня рождения, поэтому с одной стороны меня затянуло в воронку теории, а с другой стороны я не очень люблю теотезировать...
Мне проще посмотреть на собаку и проводника и подсказать, что бы я в этом случае слелал-бы.
Спасибо!
Дим, але!

----------


## Алена

> В Нижнем Новгороде немецкий судья наплевал на правила, где написано что в ИПО-1 можно использовать свой аппортировочный предмет


 Дмитрий, а где ж такое написано? В положении написано, что апортировачный предмет должен быть один для всех участников, но никак не свой...
P.S.  С днем рождения, конечно! Здоровья и удачи в работе ( с собакой имею ввиду  :Ab: )

----------


## jarvenmaa

Ничего, что я опоздал с поздравлением? :Ah: 
С днем рождения, Дима!

----------


## aria

> Да, я как-то забыл... У меня сегодня День Рождения. Поздравления и пожелания принимаются до 23.00.
> Татьян, сорри за офф-топ!



Ой, и я конечно же, от всей души поздравляю!!! 
 Я немножко опаздала... Но по нашему времени ещё 23.00 нет! :Ad: 
Желаю крепкого здоровья, терпения, мотивации и любви! :Ax:  :0218:

----------


## Alina

Дмитрий, с Днем рождения!!!
И спасибо за объяснения с апортом!

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

Я тоже... с Днем Рождения! Желаю личных успехов в творчестве и творческих... в личной жизни! ;)

----------


## Sergey

И я поздравляю! Всего-всего и побольше!

----------


## Tatjana

Дима, хоть уже и 0:05, все-равно, с Днем рождения!!! Счастья, здоровья, любви, уюта, творческих успехов и удачи! :Ax:  :0433:  :Az:  :0301:

----------


## inna

Дмитрий и я вас поздравляю! Всех благ вашей стае!

----------


## rsv2000

Дмитрий от меня лично и я тоже присоединяюсь к поздравлениям по поводу твоего Дня рождения!
расти умным и благоразумным, а 5 монет закопай на поле чудес когда пойдешь на след и скажи крекс фекс пекс и загадай желание свое! :Aa: 
твд Якутик

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> Дмитрий, а где ж такое написано? В положении написано, что апортировачный предмет должен быть один для всех участников, но никак не свой...


Нигде не написано, это я лоханулся. :Ap:  Точнее в самых первых правилах допускалось. С 2004 г. - нет.

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

Всем огромное спасибо за поздравления! Очень приятно, хоть и сам напросился!
Я ваш навеки!

----------


## k9centrum

*Дмитрий, с Днем Рождения!

*Поздно не бывает, важнее, что не раньше... :Ag: 

*Поздравлялка - открытка здесь>>*  :Ax: _(включить звук неприменно важно!!!)_

Дмитрий Л.

----------


## Tatjana

> Только у меня какая-то ерунда потом получилась... До сих пор не могу понять, что я сделала неправильно... В какой-то день собака полностью отказалась брать аппорт! Начисто! Ни поднимать, ни просто брать с места! И видно было, для неё это сильнейший стресс: глаза остекленевшие, пасть раскрыта  - аппорт вываливается, смотрит на меня так, как я её в прорубь окунула...
> Пришлось начинать опять с самого начала... 
> Я не скажу, что аппортировка у неё сейчас "весело и без принуждения"... Сидит в ФП с закрытыми глазами... Веселья и радости нет.


Это нормальное явление! И проводник должен спокойно относиться к тому, что иногда следует сделать три шага назад в обучении.
А вот по поводу веселья и непринужденного состояния..., вообще-то в работе собака должна быть собрана. Весь выплеск энергии происходит на подходах, побеге за предметом или при переходе в ОП. ФП - это уже пресс, не в смысле, что какой-то негатив, а в смысле во всех ФП собака должна быть собрана. :Ab:

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

Всем еще раз спасибо!
Дмитрий, супер! Классная открытка!
Спасибо тебе лично!

----------


## aria

*Tatjana*, спасибо! :Ax:  Очень верно! :Ax:

----------


## Немка

> Состояние собаки.


Вот как раз таки вопрос состояния меня и мучает….Как Вы работайте над состоянием собаки? Что для Вашей собаки есть аппортировка? Если хотите, как она её воспринимает? Просто как предмет, который нужно принести взамен на вознаграждение или что? 



> Оно для (при) занятия(и) ФП должно быть максимально активным. А для удержания - максимально спокойным.


Как добиваетесь такого состояния от собаки? :0317: 
Целесообразно ли делать аппортировку через игру? Как Вы делайте? Или это зависит от индивидуальных особенностей собаки? Какое мнение у Вас на этот счёт?

----------


## чернощеков александр

почему собака жует аппорт?как сделать так ,чтобы собака  взяла аппорт и сразу возвращалась к проводнику?

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> Вот как раз таки вопрос состояния меня и мучает….Как Вы работайте над состоянием собаки? Что для Вашей собаки есть аппортировка? Если хотите, как она её воспринимает? Просто как предмет, который нужно принести взамен на вознаграждение или что?


Над состоянием собаки я работаю постоянно, даже вне связи с обучением той же апортировке. Это касается всех упражнений. В этом-то и есть одна из главных сложностей ИПО/ФПГ - очень быстрое "включение/выключение" собаки.
Как *мне* кажется моя собака воспринимает апорт как *средство достижения некоего состояния* и может быть даже снятия стресса. Он конечно меньший, чем в защите, но имеет схожую "природу". Ну и конечно - как предмет который она должна принести по команде. Это упрощенная схема. Ведь на самом деле в этом упражнении есть еще куча вещей: подход к апортировочным предметам после подзыва, развитие упражнения, ОП перед командой "апорт", ну и так далее. *Все* эти элементы должны отрабатываться до идеала, чтобы  в результате мы  получили некое единое целое




> Как добиваетесь такого состояния от собаки?
> Целесообразно ли делать аппортировку через игру? Как Вы делайте? Или это зависит от индивидуальных особенностей собаки? Какое мнение у Вас на этот счёт?


Добиваюсь очень постепенно, долго и нудно. Но это зависит от собаки. У моего тараканов в башке немеряно :Ag: 
Одно состояние - при удержании апорта в ФП. Оно спокойное и соответственно отрабатывается подкрепляется. В основном позами мимикой, интонацией. Собаке дается понять что в этом положении все должно быть очень спокойно, комфортно и в тоже время нельзя забывать о концентрации. Покреплением может быть и лакомство. Но это в самом начале. Подержали апорт-поели-подержали-поели...
Другое состояние - перед посылом собаки за апортом и возврате к нему. Оно должно быть максимально активным. Скорость и еще раз скорость!
Почему сначала удержание, а потом беготня за апортом. Потому что так быстрее и проще объяснить собаке, в чем цель работы и где конечная фаза. Цель апорта для собаки в моем понимании - избежать стресса, заняв такое комфортное и спокойное положение в ФП. И чем быстрее это произойдет, тем быстрее наступит кайф.
Через игру считаю делать апорт нецелесообразным. Хотя есть такие собаки, с которыми это может прокатить... Но на 90% выскочит проблема поджевывания в ФП.
Если у собаки очень высокая добыча от природы и в процессе игры возникнет конкуренция за предмет, то....
Спасибо!

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> почему собака жует аппорт?как сделать так ,чтобы собака  взяла аппорт и сразу возвращалась к проводнику?


Саш, частично я уже ответил. 
Добавить можно еще вот что:
Апорт (и не только апорт) как правило отрабатыватеся задом наперед. Т.е. сначала удержание, потом возврат с апортом к хозяину, потом высыл за апортом. И только потом все связывается в единый блок (см.предыдущий пост).
Причин жевания может быть очень много и способов его убирания соответственно тоже. Они зависят от вызвавших жевания причин :Ab: 
Спасибо!

----------


## чернощеков александр

татьяна,привет!вопрос по поводу первого этапа в обучении аппорту.почему это именно фронтальная позиция ,почему это важно?

----------


## aria

> татьяна,привет!вопрос по поводу первого этапа в обучении аппорту.почему это именно фронтальная позиция ,почему это важно?


 :Ab: 

Так как требования в нормативе ИПО (IPO) предписывают собаке отдавать аппортировочный предмет с фронтальной позиции, то собака должна занять именно это положение при отдаче предмета.
Чтобы обеспечить спокойную работу в упражнении с АП, существует технология обучения подносу предмета "с конца", или в этом случае, с самого сложного для собаки элемента: как правило, собака легко бежит за предметом, а вот не каждая собака его принесёт хозяину и дождётся забирания предмета без обучения. Поэтому сначала учат ФП с АП, а затем уже переходят к дальнейшим этапам а аппортировке.

Если объяснение корявое, то попрошу меня поправить! :Aa:  На самом деле, когда я показала своему супругу, очень далекому от собак и дрессировки человеку, это сообщение, то это он мне и "рассказал"!.. :Ab: 
 :Ap:

----------


## Немка

> Одно состояние - при удержании апорта в ФП. Оно спокойное и соответственно отрабатывается подкрепляется. В основном позами мимикой, интонацией.


То есть если я правильно поняла, я даю апорт в фп и если собака в спокойном состоянии я подкрепляю это состояние. Тогда напрашивается вопрос, как заставить держать апорт? Просто вкладывать в пасть механически? Тогда ведь получается конфликт? Возможен жев? Если делать через игру, допустим, собака сама берёт апорт и держит,…но тогда нет спокойного состояния, о котором Вы говорите, зато есть скорость…. Как быть?

----------


## jarvenmaa

> как заставить держать апорт? Просто вкладывать в пасть механически? Тогда ведь получается конфликт? Возможен жев?


Я своих младших не заставлял держать, а просто, усадив перед собой, молча предлагал предмет. Взял на секунду - "Супер!" и сразу вкусняшка. Через несколько повторов приходилось уже показывать собаке, что хватать предмет нужно только по команде. :Av:

----------


## Немка

> Я своих младших не заставлял держать, а просто, усадив перед собой, молча предлагал предмет. Взял на секунду - "Супер!" и сразу вкусняшка. Через несколько повторов приходилось уже показывать собаке, что хватать предмет нужно только по команде.


Сдаётся мне что с моим такое уже не прокатит.....Не в том возрасте....он...

----------


## Sergey

> Сдаётся мне что с моим такое уже не прокатит.....Не в том возрасте....он...


А чем не нравится механический метод?

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Сдаётся мне что с моим такое уже не прокатит.....Не в том возрасте....он...


У меня и с семилетним прокатило, и шестилетней маме своих полуторагодовалых "малышей" :Ag:  сейчас апорт правлю через это - прокатывает.

----------


## Немка

> А чем не нравится механический метод?


Хочу как можно меньше конфликта….

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> Хочу как можно меньше конфликта….


Совсем без конфликта не бывает, но его можно минимизировать. В апорте особенно важен баланс между мотивацией и принуждением. Сделать апорт полностью на принуждении можно, но это может "аукнуться" в других элементах. В этом тоже одна из сложностей ИПО:)
Спасибо!

----------


## Tatjana

> Совсем без конфликта не бывает, но его можно минимизировать. В апорте особенно важен баланс между мотивацией и принуждением. Сделать апорт полностью на принуждении можно, но это может "аукнуться" в других элементах. В этом тоже одна из сложностей ИПО:)
> Спасибо!


Дима, полностью согласна!  :Az:

----------


## чернощеков александр

> Совсем без конфликта не бывает, но его можно минимизировать. В апорте особенно важен баланс между мотивацией и принуждением. Сделать апорт полностью на принуждении можно, но это может "аукнуться" в других элементах. В этом тоже одна из сложностей ИПО:)
> Спасибо!


может сделать так, чтобы поднос аппорта для собаки был поощрением?

----------


## чернощеков александр

> Саш, частично я уже ответил. 
> Добавить можно еще вот что:
> Апорт (и не только апорт) как правило отрабатыватеся задом наперед. Т.е. сначала удержание, потом возврат с апортом к хозяину, потом высыл за апортом. И только потом все связывается в единый блок (см.предыдущий пост).
> Причин жевания может быть очень много и способов его убирания соответственно тоже. Они зависят от вызвавших жевания причин
> Спасибо!


может быть собака воспринимает аппорт как свою вещь и жадничает и не хочет отдавать? насчет быстрого возврата с аппортом я мысль не уловил!

----------


## чернощеков александр

> Хочу как можно меньше конфликта….


нужно сделать , чтоб собаке нравилось приносить аппорт!

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> может сделать так, чтобы поднос аппорта для собаки был поощрением?


Безусловно! Только не надо забывать, что мы должны как можно более короткой сделать для собаки логическую цепочку: *действие-подкрепление*. Как бы попроще?...
Блин, тяжело без собаки :0215: 
Что для собаки в апорте является *целью* всего этого действа? ФП с апортом в пасти! Значит надо сделать так, чтобы собака к этому стремилась. Как? Думать нада :0317:  Способов много. Надо их подбирать в зависимости от собаки и о того, что у вас уже имеется наработанного.
Посмотри ролики с моим. Я их уже выкладывал поэтому тебе в личку кину, чтоб не засорять эфир, просто сейчас они все на ютубе есть, так что все упрощается с просмотром.
Там конечно немного показухи, реальные занятия могут строиться немного по-другому, но смысл должен быть понятен.
Спасибо!

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> может быть собака воспринимает аппорт как свою вещь и жадничает и не хочет отдавать?


Вполне возможно. Дело в том, что у нас с тобой добычники пробитые. Поэтому я сразу исключил не только даже намек на конкуренцию за апорт, но и попыток играть с апортом не делал. Для моей собаки апорт просто средство достижения некоего комфортного состояния (положения). Чем быстрей принесешь, тем быстрее кайф наступит :Ag: 




> насчет быстрого возврата с аппортом я мысль не уловил!


Ну, я не кидаю апорт очень долго. А сначала отрабатываю поднос апорта ко мне без броска - из разных ситуаций и положений. Способов много, вариантов действий тоже.
Вот примеры:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmaBX1uni9w
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxLc_2xD2CE
В первом ролике собака побежала за апортом, от которого я ее увел и потом сам ушел еще дальше.
Во втором она долго сидела с апортом в пасти (это не снимали), после чего я ее подозвал.
В обоих случаях собака за поднос апорта "заработала" мяч. Но бывает просто палочка, или при подходе собаки я чуть расставляю ноги и выщипываю кусок травы или просто листву и пробрасываю это между ног. Тогда собака просто пробегает между ног. А может и мяч проброшу. Вариантов туча!
Спрашивай по кусочкам :Ab: . Тогда проще будет ответить. Ок?
Спасибо!

----------


## aria

Интересное решение апортировки на ролике!.. ___ :Ab: ___

----------


## чернощеков александр

Спрашивай по кусочкам :Ab: . Тогда проще будет ответить. Ок?
Спасибо![/QUOTE]Я имел ввиду момент,когда собока поднимает аппорт и не пробегает дальше,а сразу поворачивается и бежит к проводнику.

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> Я имел ввиду момент,когда собока поднимает аппорт и не пробегает дальше,а сразу поворачивается и бежит к проводнику.


Т.е. именно подбор апорта и возврат к проводнику? Если да, то поехали :Ab: 
1. Основой быстрого подбора на мой взгляд является *желание собаки взять апорт*. Вообще, безотносительно навыка, который оценивается судьей. Этот навык желательно выучить до того, как мы начали бросать апортировочный предмет. Лучше всего это начинать в спокойной обстановке. Наиболее приемлемый вариант - обмен. Собака тебе апорт, ты ей лакомство (или мяч в более продвинутой фазе).
2. Вторая основа - желание собаки принести тебе апорт как можно быстрее. Его формирование вытекает из п.1. Чем быстрее принесешь, тем быстрее получишь нечто очень ценное!
При таком подходе сам подбор перестает быть проблемой. Есть несколько *технических* "трюков", чтобы простимулировать еще более быстрое движение с предметом в пасти к дрессировщику. Про них я уже рассказывал.
Обрати внимание - я нигде не рассказывал про то, что надо бросать апорт. Т.к.:
1. Собака, обладающая выраженным добычным инстинктом в любом случае побежит за брошенным (движущимся) объектом (предметом).
2. При простимулированном (выработанном и подкрепленном) желании собаки принести апорт, она ломанется за ним, когда ты его бросишь, как сумашедшая. 100%!
3. Собака при таком методе обучения уже *сразу знает* конечный результат, имеет *цель* (умное слово сегодня узнал: "таргет") и знает, *что* ей надо *сделать*, чтобы ее достичь.
Это коротко и теоретически.
Практически - это надо на вас посмотреть как минимум. Я же не знаю, *в чем причина проблемы*, поэтому любой практический совет может не помочь, а навредить.
Если надо расшифровать, пиши!
Успехов!

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

Вот давайте посмотрим ролик и пообсуждаем, что там не так
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0A-awxobwzo
Жду!

----------


## Sergey

Фсё.  :Ag:  Это же не обучающее видео, а так ... home. :Ap:

----------


## Tatjana

> Вот давайте посмотрим ролик и пообсуждаем, что там не так
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0A-awxobwzo
> Жду!


Все не так. Тут писали-писали, писали-писали как надо, но на ролике все не так. Солидарна с Сергеем. :Ax:  Все перевернуто с ног на голову.
Сначала надо собаку научить спокойно удерживать предмет перед проводником, потом подносить предмет, а потом уже посылать. А на видео все наоборот.

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> Все не так. Тут писали-писали, писали-писали как надо, но на ролике все не так. Солидарна с Сергеем. Все перевернуто с ног на голову.
> Сначала надо собаку научить спокойно удерживать предмет перед проводником, потом подносить предмет, а потом уже посылать. А на видео все наоборот.


Так вот для этого и выложил. Вопрос тут даже не в том, что с начала что потом... Принципиально тут на мой взгляд то, *как* собака воспринимает апорт. Она его воспринимает на уровне палки, которую собаке на прогулке в лесу бросают. И она с ней резвится. И все. Нет цели. Как следствие нет системы. Как следствие - нет выполнения нормативного упражнения.
Мне кажется то что наролике - надо рассматривать именно с этой точки зрения.
Спасибо!

----------


## inna

> 1. Основой быстрого подбора на мой взгляд является желание собаки взять апорт. Вообще, безотносительно навыка, который оценивается судьей. Этот навык желательно выучить до того, как мы начали бросать апортировочный предмет. Лучше всего это начинать в спокойной обстановке. Наиболее приемлемый вариант - обмен. Собака тебе апорт, ты ей лакомство (или мяч в более продвинутой фазе).


А такая ситуация,собака держит аппорт в ФП,плотно прижимаеться.Обмен на мяч или лакомство.Всё вроде не плохо.Но если отойти от собаки на пару метров с дальнейшим подзывом,концентрация падает,начинает поджёвывать аппорт или вообще выплюнуть может..Причём не всегда,а через раз..То есть в ФП собака чувствует себя хорошо и обмен делает чисто и быстро,но на расстоянии аппорт становиться не интересным..Собаке 1 год,рабочая немка..Что посоветуете?

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> А такая ситуация,собака держит аппорт в ФП,плотно прижимаеться.Обмен на мяч или лакомство.Всё вроде не плохо.Но если отойти от собаки на пару метров с дальнейшим подзывом,концентрация падает,начинает поджёвывать аппорт или вообще выплюнуть может..Причём не всегда,а через раз..То есть в ФП собака чувствует себя хорошо и обмен делает чисто и быстро,но на расстоянии аппорт становиться не интересным..Собаке 1 год,рабочая немка..Что посоветуете?


Вообще надо кино снимать про это. Вообще-то должна бы хотеть подходить.
Вот ролик. Вы так же делаете?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZVmYmist94
Если чисто теоретически, то может быть Вы просто засиделись на этом этапе... и не выстроили необходимую логическую цепочку в собачьей голове.
Чтобы ответить, надо спросить сначала :Ad: 
1. Собака как получает апорт? Из Ваших рук или подбирает лежащий?
2. Сколько времени работаете с ней в ФП с апортом?
3. Пробовали ли собаку подтягивать к себе с апортом в пасти механикой?

Для того, тобы простимулировать собаку принести апорт, есть несколько прибамбасов. Но их вводить желательно все же сначала разузнав про вас :Ab: 

Для Чернощекова пометочка.
Саш, я про это выше писал, может ты не заметил, а я не врубился, может ты про это как раз и спрашивал... Чтобы собака не пролетала вперед после того, как схватила апорт, надо чтобы его ось находилась на одной оси посыла собаки от тебя к апорту. Тогда ей придется его схватить, развернувшись под 90 градусов. Иначе не получится. Технически это так может выглядеть:
Ты сажаешь собаку, отходишь с апортом на сколько-то там метров, кладешь его параллельно движению. Возвращаешься к собаке и даешь команду апорт. Ну, как один из вариантов. А тем временем без собаки учишься кидать апорт, чтобы он упал как следует :0317: 
Спасибо!

----------


## inna

> 1. Собака как получает апорт? Из Ваших рук или подбирает лежащий?
> 2. Сколько времени работаете с ней в ФП с апортом?
> 3. Пробовали ли собаку подтягивать к себе с апортом в пасти механикой?


1 Из моих рук,по команде берёт аппорт в рот..
2 Уже наверно пятая треннировка со дня появления аппорта на занятиях
3 Только так и пробывала..

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> 1 Из моих рук,по команде берёт аппорт в рот..


ок. Значит она не знает, что будет дальше, скорее всего... Попробуйте развить это. Вложите апорт собаке в пасть, сделайте небольшую паузу и командой оставив собаку сидеть отойдите на *1шаг*. Опять небольшая пауза, команда апорт и -намек на движение назад, от собаки. Если собака пусть инстинктивно в этом случае двинется за вами, сделайте радостное лицо. выдержите короткую паузу и- дайте собаке мяч.




> 2 Уже наверно пятая треннировка со дня появления аппорта на занятиях


Маловато, чтобы уже требовать от собаки 2 метра. Макс. 1 шаг для начала!
Когда собака начнет подходить быстро с расстояния прибл. 1,5-2 метра, можно попросить помощника очень легонько не дать собаке пойти за Вами :Ab:  Помощник должен будет нежно придержать собаку за поводок, не дав ей двинуться к Вам. Это похоже на отработку команды ко мне для щенков. Тут надо действовать осторожно, чтобы не спровоцировать собаку бросить апорт. Я это делал уже с подбором. Т.е. собаке не давали подобрать апорт и уже с ним подойти ко мне. Роликов про это к сожалению нет.

3 


> Только так и пробывала..


А не надо было так делать... Не забывайте про весы дедушки Р.! Должен быть четкий баланс между принуждением и мотивацией. Только когда у собаки высокая мотивация, мы можем применить такой же высокий уровень принуждения.
Тут куча моментов еще всяких психологических, касаемо принуждения. Но мы про них не будем.
Мой совет на ближайшее время:
1. Попробуйте на позитиве добиться о собаки движения с апортом в пасти к Вам.
2. После этого с расстояния подзыва (1-2 метра не больше) попробуйте обяснить собаке, что теперь надо апорт поднять с земли и принести к Вам. 
P.S. А Вы где живете, ели не секрет?
Успехов!

----------


## inna

Сегодня попробую так! 



> ок. Значит она не знает, что будет дальше, скорее всего... Попробуйте развить это. Вложите апорт собаке в пасть, сделайте небольшую паузу и командой оставив собаку сидеть отойдите на 1шаг. Опять небольшая пауза, команда апорт и -намек на движение назад, от собаки. Если собака пусть инстинктивно в этом случае двинется за вами, сделайте радостное лицо. выдержите короткую паузу и- дайте собаке мяч.


Здесь немного не поняла,если мы оставляем собаку командой сидеть на месте,то почему должна быть радость когда собака при провокации( шаг назад) двигаеться за нами? Или я чего то не допоняла?
А живу я в Таллинне..

----------


## Татьяна Груздева

> Здесь немного не поняла,если мы оставляем собаку командой сидеть на месте,то почему должна быть радость когда собака при провокации( шаг назад) двигаеться за нами? Или я чего то не допоняла?


Вы пропустили, по моему, что после оставления собаки по команде сидеть и вашего шага назад следует еще команда аппорт  :Ad: , которая отменяет собаке команду сидеть и должна означать ваше желание, чтобы собака принесла (то есть подошла к вам) апортировку:




> ок. Вложите апорт собаке в пасть, сделайте небольшую паузу и командой оставив собаку сидеть отойдите на *1шаг*. Опять небольшая пауза, *команда апорт*  и -намек на движение назад, от собаки.

----------


## чернощеков александр

я отрабатываю возврат у стены. с уважением.

----------


## aria

> я отрабатываю возврат у стены. с уважением.


Как это?.. :Aa:  Вы ей тогда сразу кидаете к стене? Расскажите, пожалуйста!

----------


## чернощеков александр

> Как это?.. Вы ей тогда сразу кидаете к стене? Расскажите, пожалуйста!


молодец!отличникам ничего нельзя подсказывать,ловят на лету! собака пробегает с аппортом по привычке,для нее несущественно, сразу возвращаться или нет.финны отрабатывают на поводке,дают собаке дотянуться, и она возвращается назад,я пробовал на резиновом поводке, немного механично. ста бросать аппорт к стене, он чуть отскакивает на достаточное расстояние, мне- то есть моей собаке понадобилось немного, чтобы достичь нужного результата. я не специалист, дохожу сам.  имеются некоторые сомнения в отношении  некоторых методик. в следующий раз расскажу об высыле вперед, если будет интересно.современные методы не очень ,годятся для очень добычных собак.

----------


## aria

> молодец!отличникам ничего нельзя подсказывать,ловят на лету! собака пробегает с аппортом по привычке,для нее несущественно, сразу возвращаться или нет.финны отрабатывают на поводке,дают собаке дотянуться, и она возвращается назад,я пробовал на резиновом поводке, немного механично. ста бросать аппорт к стене, он чуть отскакивает на достаточное расстояние, мне- то есть моей собаке понадобилось немного, чтобы достичь нужного результата. я не специалист, дохожу сам.  имеются некоторые сомнения в отношении  некоторых методик. в следующий раз расскажу об высыле вперед, если будет интересно.современные методы не очень ,годятся для очень добычных собак.


Спасибо! Интересно!.. Нужно пробовать! :Ad: 

*чернощеков александр*, интересно всё! Рассказывайте и про высыл, и поделитесь, может, своими соображениями ещё в чём!.. :Ax:

----------


## чернощеков александр

> Спасибо! Интересно!.. Нужно пробовать!
> 
> *чернощеков александр*, интересно всё! Рассказывайте и про высыл, и поделитесь, может, своими соображениями ещё в чём!..


aria,привет. к сожалению,не знаю твоего имени. просто разведшкола абвера-все зашифровано у всех! насчет высыла- есть мысли, я думаю,что нужно ,чтобы в направлении посыла собаки должен появляться интересующий ее предмет.мысль свежая! чтобы собака была заинтересована,предмет должен появляться после высыла в последний момент и в точке,перед которой собака должна лечь. собака бежит в нужном направлении ,зная,что предмет перед ней вот-вот должен появиться. осталось решить один вопрос- как это сделать? сообщи,что ты думаешь по этому поводу. :0317:

----------


## aria

> осталось решить один вопрос- как это сделать? сообщи,что ты думаешь по этому поводу.


Меня Ирина зовут... если что... :Ah:  Я в Персоналиях представлялась... Очень приятно познакомиться! :Ab: 
А может помощник выкидывать мячик сбоку от траектории движения собаки, но сзади собаки, когда собака уже пробежала, чтобы она уже не видела, откуда мячик летит? Наверное, сначала расстояние будет маленькое, а потом всё больше!..  :Aa: 
В общем, нужно пробовать... :0213:

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> чтобы собака была заинтересована,предмет должен появляться после высыла в последний момент и в точке,перед которой собака должна лечь. собака бежит в нужном направлении ,зная,что предмет перед ней вот-вот должен появиться. осталось решить один вопрос- как это сделать? сообщи,что ты думаешь по этому поводу.


Ребят, все давно придумано. Для этого есть такая вещь как катапульта. Завтра выложу фото самодельного устройства, при помощи которого можно сделать высыл за три-четыре занятия. Имено для добычника.
Спасибо!

----------


## чернощеков александр

> Меня Ирина зовут... если что... Я в Персоналиях представлялась... Очень приятно познакомиться!
> А может помощник выкидывать мячик сбоку от траектории движения собаки, но сзади собаки, когда собака уже пробежала, чтобы она уже не видела, откуда мячик летит? Наверное, сначала расстояние будет маленькое, а потом всё больше!.. 
> В общем, нужно пробовать...


снова молодец!  скажу сразу универсальных способов нет,этот мне подошел, сегодня листал журнал"дрессировка и спорт", этого метода там нет. а получилось все случайно. в двух словах-ты посылаешь собаку вперед-и бросаешь в направлении движения мяч, но когда собака уже двинулась.мяч все равно упадет раньше итак далеко,как ты сможешь кинуть. для димы паук-катапульта-это немного не мобильно,мяч проще. мяч нужен с длинной петлей, чтобы можно было засунуть пальцы,бросок получается приличным.по ходу выработки навыков будут возникать вопросы-пиши, есть ньюансы. для аппортировки вместо стены можно использовать слабо натянутую сетку. я сегодня проверил-действует! ирина! расскажи мне о строгаче, я поспорил с люнебергом по поводу принуждения, он меня не убедил,что этим можно все сделать выполнение упражнений быстрее. что ты об этом думаешь.

----------


## aria

> ирина! расскажи мне о строгаче, я поспорил с люнебергом по поводу принуждения, он меня не убедил,что этим можно все сделать выполнение упражнений быстрее. что ты об этом думаешь.


 :Ag:  Я скажу, что за яблоко у меня собака делает всё с такой скоростью и точностью, что строгач меркнет!
Потом вот ещё... Дело в том, что строгача у нас и не было раньше: я однажды купила, а он на кавказца оказался! А тогда я не знала, что его нужно ещё подгонять на добермана - поэтому он болтался, как ожерелье, к нему собака скоро привыкла (а я не умела правильно им пользоваться), и я от него отказалась. Зато я умела пользоваться ЭО! Получилось меньше конфликта, а результаты лучше! Но опять таки: для каждого упражнения своё! Для коррекции упражнений с собакой рядом с хозяином хорошо идёт строгач (а так, если мотивация достаточная, то и строгач не нужен!..), а для воздействия на расстоянии - ЭО! И опять таки: правильная технология подготовки упражнений и достаточная мотивация позволяют обойтись и без этого! :Ad: 
Я думаю, что если бы с самого начала были выстроены правильные отношения с собакой, те, которые ей необходимы, иерархические, то вопрос про принуждение бы отпал... У меня, к сожалению, получилось в некоторой степени и разбаловать собаку, и упустить некоторые моменты в воспитании... :Ac:  Хорошо мотивированная собака отлично работает, иногда бывает, правда, что она может "забываться" от ража и криво сесть, или слишком изогнуться вперёд, заглядывая мне в лицо, или, наоборот, слишком отклониться от меня при посадке! При появлении строгача корректность выполнения улучшается, но тут важно сохранить баланс мотивации и силы принуждения...

----------


## чернощеков александр

> Я скажу, что за яблоко у меня собака делает всё с такой скоростью и точностью, что строгач меркнет!
> Потом вот ещё... Дело в том, что строгача у нас и не было раньше: я однажды купила, а он на кавказца оказался! А тогда я не знала, что его нужно ещё подгонять на добермана - поэтому он болтался, как ожерелье, к нему собака скоро привыкла (а я не умела правильно им пользоваться), и я от него отказалась. Зато я умела пользоваться ЭО! Получилось меньше конфликта, а результаты лучше! Но опять таки: для каждого упражнения своё! Для коррекции упражнений с собакой рядом с хозяином хорошо идёт строгач (а так, если мотивация достаточная, то и строгач не нужен!..), а для воздействия на расстоянии - ЭО! И опять таки: правильная технология подготовки упражнений и достаточная мотивация позволяют обойтись и без этого!
> Я думаю, что если бы с самого начала были выстроены правильные отношения с собакой, те, которые ей необходимы, иерархические, то вопрос про принуждение бы отпал... У меня, к сожалению, получилось в некоторой степени и разбаловать собаку, и упустить некоторые моменты в воспитании... Хорошо мотивированная собака отлично работает, иногда бывает, правда, что она может "забываться" от ража и криво сесть, или слишком изогнуться вперёд, заглядывая мне в лицо, или, наоборот, слишком отклониться от меня при посадке! При появлении строгача корректность выполнения улучшается, но тут важно сохранить баланс мотивации и силы принуждения...


ирина, привет. а как у тебя дела с защитой, как у доберманов с первой хваткой?

----------


## aria

> ирина, привет. а как у тебя дела с защитой, как у доберманов с первой хваткой?


Защитой мы не занимаемся... 
Мы, в основном, следовой занимаемся... и немного послушанием. :Ad:

----------


## Олег Рымарев

Народ,кто слыхал чего -нибудь об обучению апортированию (вернее подкреплению без выплевывания/забирания первого предмета)? 
Вкратце-сначала собака обучается на валиках-один бросаем,второй отдаем по возврату-первый валик собака не выплевывает.
Второй этап-собака приносит гантель и подкрепляется мячом(апорт при этом не забирается :sm52: ).
Метод видимо достаточно действенный и заслуживает особого внимания,поскольку его используют у себя на площадке(одной из самой сильной в Гнермании) немцы,которые регулярно выигрывают малинуйские чемпионаты Германии,и на чемпионатах мира становяться первыми-вторыми-третьими :sm12: .
Вот пару фоток:

----------


## barrbosa

http://rutube.ru/tracks/1314775.html

Обучение плотному удержанию предмета
Кто что скажет
Я думаю стоит попробовать

----------


## Tatjana

> http://rutube.ru/tracks/1314775.html
> 
> Обучение плотному удержанию предмета
> Кто что скажет
> Я думаю стоит попробовать


Алексей, молодец, что ищешь! Но в предложенном твоём видео у собаки совсем не то состояние при удержании. Ну и других ошибок там тоже достаточно. Тут самое важное, как собака поведёт себя в ином состоянии или ты хочешь чтобы на подносах в ФП остался пассив? Так что не факт, что в этом обучении проводник избежит пождёва, если переведёт собаку в активное состояние.

Посмотри лучше вот это видео: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SshLMSl0ByA  :Ad: 

PS. И помни, что при обучении собаки всегда надо следить за её состоянием!

----------


## Tatjana

Вот тебе ещё одно видео: http://s261.photobucket.com/albums/i...008-01-052.flv
Где собака находиться в активном состоянии, а не в пассиве!

Но и это тоже не решает полностью убрать поджёв на барьере. По большому счёту всё будет зависеть от того, насколько легко и в каком состоянии у тебя будет собака прыгать метр.
Вот так вот.)))

----------


## barrbosa

Спасибо ещё за одну мысль я делаю вывод что поджов это отдельный и очень тяжолый этап который являеться последнем в идеальной апортировки.
Из этих роликов можно кое что взять и пороботать
И ещё огромная прозьба кто ещё что может выложить имено по обучению
плотного удержания предмета хочу добиться мёртвого держания

----------


## Natusik

Второй ролик очень понравился. Я его уже раньше видела. Но там не показано как научили собачку так активно хватать апорт. Или она сама его сразу активно брала? Я учу малинку брать апорт с кликером. Она уже достаточно активно его берёт (особено учитывая, что изначально она его вообще не хотела брать). Но всё равно мне пока не нравится её отношение к этому предмету и мотивации его крепко держать тоже нет. Я сильно не форсирую события, но всё же хотелось бы узнать какие упражнения можно в связи с этим поделать (желательно не на принуждении, это не для моей собаки).
А ещё частая проблема - быстрый возврат с апортом. То есть обычно собака за апортом бежит с очень хорошей скоростью, а вот обратно уже гораздо медленнее (часто это связано с конфликтом между собакой и проводником, но не всегда понятно в чём именно конфликт). Кто как решает эту проблему?

----------


## Tatjana

Предложенные методы - это не панацея в обучении. Вижу, что многие эту тему читают.

Прошло несколько лет с момента представленного материала на первой странице. В обучении аппортировке у меня появились новые, более прогрессивные наработки. :Ab:

----------


## Света

> Предложенные методы - это не панацея в обучении. Вижу, что многие эту тему читают.
> 
> Прошло несколько лет с момента представленного материала на первой странице. В обучении аппортировке у меня появились новые, более прогрессивные наработки.


Что за наработки?

----------


## Ziggy

Здравствуйте.  Примите и меня пожалуйста в вашу компанию . У меня ризен. Коблу уже 3 года. Занимались ОКД иЗКС но с переривами ( иногда тз за моего а иногда из за его травм :) )  Получилось так, что у нас всё получается кроме Аппорта и Выборки.  решила сама попробовать научить аппортировке. Вот и начала 3 дня назад , прочтя эту ветку. После команды сидеть я подхожу к нему вплотную и предлагаю палку. Под подбородком держу теннисный мячик ( другими мячами он не так сильно интересуется) Собака в тонусе, готовый взорваться держит палку не пережёвывая. через несколько секунд я хватаю палку за своборные коньца , командую дай и сразу же бросаю мяч. несколько раз попыталась подождать пока собака сама не отпустит палку после команды, но он крепко держит её и явно ждёт  мяча чтобы отпустить. когда я отступаю на несколько шагов назад, соба идёт ко мне, но не содится вплотную, мне самой приходиться сделать пол шажка для нормального ФП. что делать дальше?
Буду очень благодарна любой помощи и огромное спасибо за то, чем уже помог ваш форум.

----------


## Tatjana

> Здравствуйте.  Примите и меня пожалуйста в вашу компанию .


Конечно! Добро пожаловать! :Ab: 

По описаниям трудно советовать. А есть ли возможность снять видео?

----------


## Ziggy

К сожалению нет - пока что.  Мы занимаемся на прогулках и дома. и там и там мы совершенно одни. Когда потеплеет и можно будет лезть в воду, к нам присоединится компания, может быть тогда. жаль:(

----------


## Liska

> В обучении аппортировке у меня появились новые, более прогрессивные наработки.


Татьяна, очень интересно.

----------


## Liska

*Ziggy* а Вы пробовали заменить мяч на кусочек и выплёвывать кусочек?

----------


## Ziggy

*Liska*  нет , начала прчмо с мячика. Зиггги готов сделать всё ради него, но и  сыр или мясо тоже ооочень уважат. У него по моему с мотивац. предметом как раз проблем нет, по моему проблеы у меня - со знанем и опытом. Соба тааак старательно сидит в ФП и крепко зажав палку тааак смотрит в глаза,  что будь вместо меня мало мальски опытный проводник, он бы дабился результата . несколько месяцев мы не сможем ходить на площадку да и потом что будет не ясно. очень хотелось бы мне хоть чуть чуть продвинуться вперёд по аппортировке. У нас тут местные соревнавания немечаются через 3 месяца и только аппорт с выборкой мешают принять в них участие. конечно у меня нету никаких претензии к высоким достижениям но потусоваться ,поучавствовать хочется. хочется набраться опыта и показать Зигги в защите.   
Пи Си. Это моя первая собака и я сама какая та не спортивная совсем, но работа с собакой стала для меня источником невероятной радости.
Пи Си "  - простите за мои ошибки. Русский не мой родной язык. Я стараюсь, но без ошибок наверное не получается. так что - извините пожалуйста

----------


## Liska

Ziggy, Вы всё таки попробуйте снять хотя бы на телефон. Татьяна права, надо видеть. )))


 PS. А почему я предложила именно кусочек потому, что, его во рту не будет видно. Вы же  пишете , что он не отпускает аппортировку, пока не сбросите мяч, который он видит.

----------


## Ziggy

я совершеннейший чайник в этом деле и у меня всегда возникают вопросы ( к сожалению не всегда умные ).
Вот например, мне не понятно какая у собаки будет мотивацыя если он не будет знать ( в чём я сомневаюсь) что у меня во рту кусок лакомства для него. а если будет знать что кусочек находится во рту, то какя разница, будет ждать он этого лакомства, которого не видит, но знает что он там для него или мячика, которого видит ? 

P.S.  пожалуйста, будьте снисходительны если у меня совсем уж глупые вопросы, но думаю, лучше мне их задавать и получать советы от знающих людей. 
Лучше выглядеть глупой, чем делать глупостей...

----------


## Ziggy

Где же вы храните ваши МП или у меня что то странное творится. У Зигги своеобразное отношение с тенниснымы мячиками. Он их обожает только на прогулках и в доме. в машине не оброщает внимание на них совершенно. Вот и держала мячики в машине. А сейчас приходится брать их домой. После занятии, если отдавать мячик , то он его в тот миг же превращает в клочья. Если отдовать на прогулке - то сразу же бежит и прячет его под листьями, закапываетв яму и т.д. Ну а если отнять и спрятать где нибудь, предварительно отвлекач Зигги косточкой или мясом, но он всё таки находит его , где бы я его не спрятала бы и часами может стоять весь в напряжении, гипнотизируя это место взглядом , при этом издаёт какое то чирикание в наивысочайх регистрах (а так  него голос басистый ). Для меня выносить всё это - пытка и через долгое или нет ( по разному) время отдаю мяячик ем. и соба радостный и весь довольный за секунды портит мяч. Купила твёрдый, на шнуроке. всё повторилось с маленькими изменениями , мячик жив а верёвка чисто отргрызана от него.
не у кого ен было такое? как будто всё это пустяки, даже смешно, но я уже не могу всё время покупать невероятное колмчесво мячиков

----------


## Ziggy

забыла написать а самом главном.
Зигги понял что я от него требую и сейчас уже отдаёт палку на "дай" и почти сразу же получает мячик. Правда почти сразу же старается слинять с мячиком во рту куда подальше, но если занимаемся дома , то двери комнаты всегда закриты, а на природе приходиться использовать поводок.

----------


## Света

> Где же вы храните ваши МП или у меня что то странное творится. У Зигги своеобразное отношение с тенниснымы мячиками. Он их обожает только на прогулках и в доме. в машине не оброщает внимание на них совершенно. Вот и держала мячики в машине. А сейчас приходится брать их домой. После занятии, если отдавать мячик , то он его в тот миг же превращает в клочья.


А почему нельзя чтоб они в машине снова лежали? Наверное ему лутше после занятий мяч не отдавать.
 Позанимались поиграли с вами и всё мяч убирается., не давайте ему с ними расправляться,а какой фирмы у вас мячики, что их так быстро в клочья?

----------


## Ziggy

Это мячи для тенниса, разных фирм. каучуковые не так любит как эти, потаму и решила использовать их как МП.
получится что и до, ипосле каждой занятии дома мне надо будет спускаться во двор к машине. это как то не очень стимулирует. ведь занимаемся мы часто но по несколько минут.
нуу, если будет надо, так и сделаю, но пока что ищу други решения вопроса, если они естьконечно же

----------


## Света

Мне вот такие мячики нравятся, там есть  и жёсткии.
http://www.gappay.ru/balls.html

Дома я б использовала лакомство.

----------


## Ziggy

Света. Спасибо за линк. 
но думаю мне не поможет смена мячиков. Он сможет попортить всё. Вот смотрите что осталось от того ,что у меня было ( от тннисных мячей рстаются какие то маленькие клочки)




Вы наверное правы, дома буду использпвать только лакомство. Спасибо зо совет

----------


## Ziggy

Не знала в какой теме написать и решила здесь выговориться. 
Почти неотрываяь читаю форум и меня переполняет чувства благодарности ко всем ,кто принимал участие в обсуждениях . У меня просто не хватает слов сказать СПАСИБО Татьяне Черняковой за труд , вложенный в этот форум, за старания передать умение всем желающим чему то научиться. 
Огромное спасибл вам. СПАСИБО !!!

----------


## Tatjana

> Не знала в какой теме написать и решила здесь выговориться. 
> Почти неотрываяь читаю форум и меня переполняет чувства благодарности ко всем ,кто принимал участие в обсуждениях . У меня просто не хватает слов сказать СПАСИБО Татьяне Черняковой за труд , вложенный в этот форум, за старания передать умение всем желающим чему то научиться. Найди я этот форум раньше, сколько бы ошибок избежала. 
> Огромное спасибл вам. СПАСИБО !!!


Cпасибо Вам большое за добрые слова! Они вдохновляют! :Ax: 

По поводу мячей. Смотрю на фото и точно Вам скажу, что для работы с собакой такие мячи не подходят. Надо как-то сподобиться и раздобыть качественные профессиональные, хотя бы гаппай. Их разгрызть невозможно, они вечные.

Дрессировочный мячик - это вещь, принадлежащая проводнику, а не собаке! Когда у собаки было время отгрызть верёвку?  :Ad:

----------


## Ziggy

*Дрессировочный мячик - это вещь, принадлежащая проводнику, а не собаке! Когда у собаки было время отгрызть верёвку?* 

Это полночтью моя вина. как только законьчили занятие я выкинула ему этот мячик для поощрения и сразу же отвлеклась неожиданным звонком мобильника.  В результате , пока я вернулась к реяльности, верёвка бяла уже отгрызана. 

А что касается мячей, я перепробовала всё , что продаётся у нас. Значит хорошего качества мячей у нас просто нет и надо ичкать по и нет магазинам. Так и сделаю

----------


## Елена36rus

> Сообщение от Ziggy  
> Не знала в какой теме написать и решила здесь выговориться. 
> Почти неотрываяь читаю форум и меня переполняет чувства благодарности ко всем ,кто принимал участие в обсуждениях . У меня просто не хватает слов сказать СПАСИБО Татьяне Черняковой за труд , вложенный в этот форум, за старания передать умение всем желающим чему то научиться. Найди я этот форум раньше, сколько бы ошибок избежала. 
> Огромное спасибл вам. СПАСИБО !!!


Полностью согласна с Ziggy  , огромное Спасибо Татьяне, настоящему профи !!! :0194:

----------


## Lynx

> качественные профессиональные, хотя бы гаппай


Гаппай у меня испортился (разломался посередине). Может брак попался, не знаю...  :Ac:  Сейчас мне нравятся "финские" мячи, про которые пишут, что "несгрызаемые". Незгрызаемых, конечно , нет в природе, то эти пока хорошо держатся.
http://www.sporthund.de/de/Swing---F...l-7271364.html

----------


## Света

На вид как желе.даша, ты где их брала?

----------


## Ziggy

*Lynx,*  спасибо за ссылку. нашла и уже заказала :)

*Света,*   я заказала на амазоне, для меня более удобно и дешево  

http://www.amazon.com/StarMark-Fanta...2843740&sr=8-2

----------


## Света

Потом поделитесь как они на разгрызание. :Ab:

----------


## Ziggy

*Первый этап. Сначала надо научить собаку очень близкой к проводнику фронтальной посадке в активном состоянии. 
Второй этап. Принудительное удержание предмета
Третий этап. Удержание предмета вместе с собакой пальцами обоих рук.
Как только собака зафиксировала требуемое положение и состояние, следует команда "дай"собака по команде дай должна сама отпустить отодвинувшись от предмета.*
Все три этапа осилили нормально.
Ещё, я отхожу на несколько шагов (2-3) ,не отворачиваясь от собаки. если предварительно нет команды "сидеть" , то соба по пряпой линии следует за мной, держа в зубах АП. Если даю команду , то в напряжении ждёт подзыв, а после подбегает и  садится в ФП.
Надо отметить , что ФП у собаки не очень плотная, но думаю , что для любительского уровня - всё нормально.

 Что же делать дальше? 
Очень жду ваших советов :)

----------


## Света

> [B]
> 
> Все три этапа осилили нормально.
> Ещё, я отхожу на несколько шагов (2-3) ,не отворачиваясь от собаки. если предварительно нет команды "сидеть" , то соба по пряпой линии следует за мной, держа в зубах АП. Если даю команду , то в напряжении ждёт подзыв, а после подбегает и  садится в ФП.
> Надо отметить , что ФП у собаки не очень плотная, но думаю , что для любительского уровня - всё нормально.
> 
>  Что же делать дальше? 
> Очень жду ваших советов :)


нет ли видео ?

----------


## Ziggy

> нет ли видео ?


к сожалению нет. а пока ждём ответа что же сделать дальше, оттачиваем первые этапы

----------


## Tatjana

> *Первый этап. Сначала надо научить собаку очень близкой к проводнику фронтальной посадке в активном состоянии. 
> Второй этап. Принудительное удержание предмета
> Третий этап. Удержание предмета вместе с собакой пальцами обоих рук.
> Как только собака зафиксировала требуемое положение и состояние, следует команда "дай"собака по команде дай должна сама отпустить отодвинувшись от предмета.*
> Все три этапа осилили нормально.
> Ещё, я отхожу на несколько шагов (2-3) ,не отворачиваясь от собаки. если предварительно нет команды "сидеть" , то соба по пряпой линии следует за мной, держа в зубах АП. Если даю команду , то в напряжении ждёт подзыв, а после подбегает и  садится в ФП.
> Надо отметить , что ФП у собаки не очень плотная, но думаю , что для любительского уровня - всё нормально.


Молодцы! Всё очень не плохо.
Следующий этап: собака в положении лежать, предмет перед ней 20-30 см от лап. Проводник стоит в метре от собаки. По команде аппорт, собака должна взять предмет и поднести к проводнику в ФП.
Если собака не берёт с земли самостоятельно, то можно подойти и помочь, один конец предмета подняв от земли. Попробуйте. :Ab:

----------


## Ziggy

> Молодцы! Всё очень не плохо.
> Следующий этап: собака в положении лежать, предмет перед ней 20-30 см от лап. Проводник стоит в метре от собаки. По команде аппорт, собака должна взять предмет и поднести к проводнику в ФП.
> Если собака не берёт с земли самостоятельно, то можно подойти и помочь, один конец предмета подняв от земли. Попробуйте.


спасибо вам огромное. у нас всё получилось. пару раз помогла и всё  пошло как надо. честно сказать, даже не ожидала :Ay:  я жутко рада  :0173: 
упражнение делали дома на лакомстве. что то даже уже не хочется перейти на мячик. а можно так и продолжим? и на прогулках тоже ? 
Мы конечно же будем закреплять достигнутое ещё некоторое время, но уже не терпится знать - а что дальше ?  
спасибо  :Ap:

----------


## Tatjana

> Мы конечно же будем закреплять достигнутое ещё некоторое время, но уже не терпится знать - а что дальше ?


Попробуйте снять хотя бы на мобильный телефон те упражнения, которые у Вас уже получаются. Тогда смогу посоветовать что-то дальше. :Ab:

----------


## Ziggy

> Попробуйте снять хотя бы на мобильный телефон те упражнения, которые у Вас уже получаются. Тогда смогу посоветовать что-то дальше.


Спасибо за ответ.
Надо, значит надо.
Придумаю что нибудь

----------


## Sport

Доброе утро, день, вечер! Вчера случайно набрела на Ваш форум, с преогромнейшим интересом прочитала все 19 страниц про аппортировку. Вчера же и попробовала на своих собаках, есть результат. 

Спасибо огромное всем,кто делится своим опытом и   здесь отписался!!! :Ax: 

С уважением Эмма.

----------


## Tatjana

Эмма, здорово, если Вам какие-то советы помогли! :Ab:

----------


## Елена Николаевна

Татьяна-вопрос: на сколько принципиально положение собаки лёжа или сидя при этапе "предмет в сантиметрах 30 от собаки, я в метрах полтора от собаки"?- мы сейчас на этом этапе, с увеличением расстояния немного от собаки. Но я работаю с положения сидя (в общем то потому что со всеми так делала, никогда не задумывалась с лежачего). сейчас прочитала и задумалась. Или оставить как есть-сидя. Мы не так давно начали. во ФП удержание у собаки очень крепкое, собака внимательная. При отходах от него без усадки так же двигается внимательно за мной, держит крепко.Есть еще вот такой момент-если собака держит высокую скорость, то торможить он начинает прям передо мной, тем самым врезаясь предметом в меня при попытке плотно сесть. как с таким моментом работать?

----------


## Tatjana

> Татьяна-вопрос: на сколько принципиально положение собаки лёжа или сидя при этапе "предмет в сантиметрах 30 от собаки, я в метрах полтора от собаки"?- мы сейчас на этом этапе, с увеличением расстояния немного от собаки. Но я работаю с положения сидя (в общем то потому что со всеми так делала, никогда не задумывалась с лежачего). сейчас прочитала и задумалась. Или оставить как есть-сидя. Мы не так давно начали. во ФП удержание у собаки очень крепкое, собака внимательная. При отходах от него без усадки так же двигается внимательно за мной, держит крепко.Есть еще вот такой момент-если собака держит высокую скорость, то торможить он начинает прям передо мной, тем самым врезаясь предметом в меня при попытке плотно сесть. как с таким моментом работать?


Елена, 30 см от собаки предмет на земле или в руках у помощника? 
Из положения лежать я предпочитаю работать с теми собаками, у которых низкий уровень инстинкта. 
Если собака с предметом врезается в проводника, значит и без предмета так же. Поэтому сначала надо научить корректной ФП просто с расстояния. Когда это готово, тогда ФП уже с предметом.

А лучше всего видео. :Ab:

----------


## Елена Николаевна

На земле предмет. Нема помощников.
Да, подзыв первично был так же-огромная скорость и в меня))Работали с этим моментом с Сергеем Жиркевичем и Кимом Хехлером-учили притормаживать чуть загодя. С подзывом перестал врезаться. С предметом-всё равно выходит, чтобы сесть плотно нужно упереться в меня предметом .Тут получается что голова у собаки ровно в уровень моего живота-он высокий 66, у меня рост 153 см- тоесть его голова не в районе моего паха, а как раз в фп там где пупок))и чтобы прижаться грудью к мои коленям (точнее уже бёдрам) ему нужно уперетсья мне в живот или запрокинуть голову прям аж на спину (что анатомически ему не сделать).

----------


## Елена Николаевна

Вот, чтоб сорентировать в виду пока не имения видео-вот так оно выглядит (тут ему еще и года то нет, а уже в пупок мне дышит). Сейчас это ближе грудью за счет более корректной позиции (передние лапы прям под грудью), но харя вот упирается.А с предметом так тем более, поскольку кругляшки на гантели выходят за морду собаки с учетом, что он ее держит достаточно глубоко..

----------


## Tatjana

> С предметом-всё равно выходит, чтобы сесть плотно нужно упереться в меня предметом .


При подходе за 3 метра приблизительно шаг на собаку и твердая команда сидеть. Попробуйте.
Вообще все врезания очень легко корректируются.

----------


## Елена Николаевна

Татьяна, спасибо. Попробую. Нужно словить момент чтобы это команда сидеть подалась так, чтобы не вышло что далеко получится. в общем то меня устраивает его плотность сейчас-плотнее просто физиологически ни мне ни ему не удобно. Хочу убрать эти врезания. Попробую реанимировать мыльницу старую и сделать видео (в вирт-смотре там видно насколько паршиво и темно даже с компьютерным осветлением снимает камера). Он как бы получается не всегда сразу высоко поднимает голову как в подзыве-чуть, буквально сантиметра 2 ниже-но получается он носом и предметом тыкает и тут же поднимает. Правда сейчас я не очень могу понять-он сам втыкается или потому что последний метр пытаясь затормозить просто проезжает по скользкому снегу.Сейчас под фонарем занимались на коротком растоянии-есть нюанс-за полметра тормозит, но по снегу укатанному просто проезжает на попе прям в меня и после пары раз таких жестких врезаний старается бежать медленней, чтобы при торможении не влететь((Может наоборот шаг назад сделать, чтобы ему хватила место? Я не знаю как ему объяснить, что при скользкой поверхности нужно еще раньше(( Хочу завтра дома посмотреть по комнате как будет-там длинны вокурат свободной 4 метра.

----------


## Tatjana

Елена, мне всё-таки чтобы что-то советовать лучше видеть!

----------


## Елена Николаевна

Мужу камеру дала-завтра утром отвезет, надеюсь в ближайшие дни получу обратно. Сниму этот этап.

----------


## Елена Николаевна

Татьяна, с реанимированием камеры вышло плохо, пришлось всё равно через ютуб высветлять. Сделали 3 подхода по 2 раза. Все как на видео-решил сегодня упорно не врезаться. Расстояние пока мы только такое делаем, поскольку только начали заниматься с предметом. Ну вот как то так 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkbToHBntHU

----------


## Tatjana

> Татьяна, с реанимированием камеры вышло плохо, пришлось всё равно через ютуб высветлять. Сделали 3 подхода по 2 раза. Все как на видео-решил сегодня упорно не врезаться. Расстояние пока мы только такое делаем, поскольку только начали заниматься с предметом. Ну вот как то так 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkbToHBntHU


Мне всё понравилось.  :Ay:

----------


## Елена Николаевна

Так подозрительно не врезался с тыком в меня. Буду снимать для себя каждое занятие, чтобы поймать, где он так делает. Можно я вам покажу, если будет тычок с врезанием?Ну и подзыв на коротком расстоянии ( правда оказалось что укладка не влезла, но переснять уже не было возможности, камера перегрувается. Тут тоже нет врезания, но тут вот почему-упала скорость подзыва-не могу понять почему. И что с этим делать? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIBQo3SWBqs

----------


## Tatjana

У меня нет доступа к этому видео.
Попробую вот так:

----------


## Елена Николаевна

Извините, видимо ткнула на закрытый доступ. вот. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIBQo3SWBqs

----------


## Tatjana

Я вот что подумала, если верёвку с мячом взять в рот, то скорее всего теснение может прекратиться.
У Вас сейчас на подзыве только социальная мотивация, для высокой скорости этого может быть мало.

----------


## Елена Николаевна

> Я вот что подумала, если верёвку с мячом взять в рот, то скорее всего теснение может прекратиться.
> У Вас сейчас на подзыве только социальная мотивация, для высокой скорости этого может быть мало.


По первому- себе в рот? Тоесть видимый стимул ему (мы никогда еще не работали на чем то конкретно видимом для него). А если потом убрать его-теснение не вернется? или мышечная память будет? Есть у нас такое. Не всегда, но проскальзывает.
По второму- тоже самое-ничего не применяла. Щенком базу на еду построила, потом как Илья Муромец-на печи лежал с июня по вот декабрь. Пока я по стране рассекала. Только возобновили все занятия. Вроде всё помнит, но возможно уже этого мало. Что вы бы посоветовали со скоростью? На что лучше делать. тот же мяч? и как правильней? А то ошибок наделать-это я всегда могу, поэтому и опасаюсь что то новое вводить.

----------


## Tatjana

> По первому- себе в рот? Тоесть видимый стимул ему (мы никогда еще не работали на чем то конкретно видимом для него). А если потом убрать его-теснение не вернется? или мышечная память будет? Есть у нас такое. Не всегда, но проскальзывает.
> По второму- тоже самое-ничего не применяла. Щенком базу на еду построила, потом как Илья Муромец-на печи лежал с июня по вот декабрь. Пока я по стране рассекала. Только возобновили все занятия. Вроде всё помнит, но возможно уже этого мало. Что вы бы посоветовали со скоростью? На что лучше делать. тот же мяч? и как правильней? А то ошибок наделать-это я всегда могу, поэтому и опасаюсь что то новое вводить.


Подзыв будет всегда быстрым, если собака ожидает, что может быть проброс мяча между ног. При чём проброс может быть и через ФП. У нас собаки всегда знают несколько вариантов окончания подзыва: мяч без ФП; ФП, проброс мяча; мяч с ФП изо рта; корм изо рта. Постоянно чередуем.

----------


## Елена Николаевна

Татьяна, спасибо огромное. Все приемы то мне знакомы, почему с этим не пробовала-не знаю. С рыжим то так и нарабатывали скорость-и пробросы были и не всегда ФП, а добежал и тут же игра в мяч.С кормом только не делала-там совсем с этим плохо было. Вчера серому пробовала мяч во рту-экстрим конечно))Он хоть сразу понял что вырывать нельзя, но так на этот мяч смотрел, что я уже мысленно с лицом попрощалась)). С работой на подзыве всё ясно-будем работать. А вот с движением рядом-пробовала так же вчера мяч во рту-действительно теснение сразу ушло. Но вот такой вопрос-вечером вышли, прошли по команде-не увидев во рту мяча стал уводить взгляд на руку, притом правую , что за ним не водилось. Как часто нужно ходить с мячом во рту, насколько вариабельно это делать и не будет ли потом такого, что нет мяча-нет взгляда? До этого он без видимого стимула всегда хорошо концентрировался. Я так еще не работала, поэтому много опасений личных. 
И по апортировке-сегодня так же решила попробовать как на том видео, но мяч не в кармане, а во рту..так же как на видео , но последние 2 шага он как кошка крался с апортом к этому мячу((Все три раза. Потом сделала как на видео-крадучести не было. Как с этим бороться и стоит ли оно вообще делать, может оставить всё как есть в апортировке?

----------


## Tatjana

> А вот с движением рядом-пробовала так же вчера мяч во рту-действительно теснение сразу ушло. Но вот такой вопрос-вечером вышли, прошли по команде-не увидев во рту мяча стал уводить взгляд на руку, притом правую , что за ним не водилось. Как часто нужно ходить с мячом во рту, насколько вариабельно это делать и не будет ли потом такого, что нет мяча-нет взгляда? До этого он без видимого стимула всегда хорошо концентрировался. Я так еще не работала, поэтому много опасений личных.


Лена, я никогда не держу мяч во рту при движении рядом. Мяч обычно под мышкой. Вы смотрели несколько моих обьясняющих видео на эту тему?



> И по апортировке-сегодня так же решила попробовать как на том видео, но мяч не в кармане, а во рту..так же как на видео , но последние 2 шага он как кошка крался с апортом к этому мячу((Все три раза. Потом сделала как на видео-крадучести не было. Как с этим бороться и стоит ли оно вообще делать, может оставить всё как есть в апортировке?


На 1 поднос в ФП - 4 проброса между ног, чтобы собака не тормозила. При чем далеко не всегда надо мяч кидать, чаще просто имитировать проброс, чтобы собака пробегала с предметом между ног, но не роняла его. :Ab:

----------


## Елена Николаевна

Да, Татьяна, конечно смотрела. Просто там речь шла о мяче во рту против теснения, я и не  поняла-теснение на рядовости или апортировке.Вот я тугодум)) А может тогда и ну её-под мышкой, он и так ходит внимательно? Или вариабельно ?
По апортировке-огромное спасибо. О таком я не знала. Сразу на случай опережающий вопрос-завтра пойдем в световой промежуток так поделаю-если бросить предмет во время имитации броска? Как вести себя и что делать? И вопрос такой-если пролетел под ногами с предметом-как дальше?-мне быстро развернуться и как поощрять-команда дай , пусть бросит и сразу игра или как? Тут я совсем не знаю, не сталкивалась. Подскажите пожалуйста.

----------


## Tatjana

> Да, Татьяна, конечно смотрела. Просто там речь шла о мяче во рту против теснения, я и не  поняла-теснение на рядовости или апортировке.Вот я тугодум)) А может тогда и ну её-под мышкой, он и так ходит внимательно? Или вариабельно ?


Лен, он ходит немного некорректно. С небольшим теснением. Я бы исправила.




> По апортировке-огромное спасибо. О таком я не знала. Сразу на случай опережающий вопрос-завтра пойдем в световой промежуток так поделаю-если бросить предмет во время имитации броска? Как вести себя и что делать? И вопрос такой-если пролетел под ногами с предметом-как дальше?-мне быстро развернуться и как поощрять-команда дай , пусть бросит и сразу игра или как? Тут я совсем не знаю, не сталкивалась. Подскажите пожалуйста.


Если бросит, то пусть бросит. Это не страшно. Если не бросит, то обмен на мяч. Я делю упражнения по аппорировке на упражнение по скорости, куда входит подбор и разворот, и упражнение по точности подноса в ФП, куда входит корректность и удержание. Потом их соединяю. Но собака не знает до последней секунды что будет, проброс или ФП.

----------


## Елена Николаевна

Хорошо, поработаем с ним по движению, как у вас на видео.
По апорту -тоже всё поняла, принципе как и в подзыве-делится на скорость и корректность. Благодарствую

----------


## Tatjana

> Хорошо, поработаем с ним по движению, как у вас на видео.
> По апорту -тоже всё поняла, принципе как и в подзыве-делится на скорость и корректность. Благодарствую


Всегда рада помочь!
Если получится снимать, то снимайте и ставьте видео!

----------


## Елена Николаевна

Да, конечно поснимаю, не могу сказать что завтра, поскольку немного метет-не те погодные условия для моей камеры. Но как только погода улучшится, сниму обязательно, вдруг что не так делаю, да и самой со стороны всегда познавательно глянуть.

----------


## CAMER

Добрый день.
Давно здесь никто не отмечался. Таня, у меня нелады с щенком в плане дрессировки на Апорт. Щенку 6 месяцев, НО. Появился он у нас 1.5 месяца назад и я подождав недельку стал его понемногу тренировать. На сегодняшний день умеем ходить рядом, сидеть, лежать, стоять, ко мне, гуляй и фу. Выдержка у него тоже хорошая. А вот с апортом у нас дело *швах*... Ни в какую не хочет приносить предмет. Кидаю апорт, бежит подбирает его и бежит в мою сторону, не добегая до меня несколько метров тормозит, и начинает или грызть предмет, или подцапывает его под себя. Ни какими вкусняшками его не подманишь, игрушками он не интересуется. Что делать, ума не приложу! До него у нас уже была НО и его я выдрессировал можно сказать без проблем. Знал все команды. Жили б мы рядом где обучают собак, я б наверно и не заморачивался, но от нас до города 180 км... Надеюсь на Вашу помощь.

----------


## Tatjana

Здравствуйте, Сергей! Я бы не стала обучать 6-ти месячного щенка точной аппортировке. А вот упражнение на обмен как раз довела бы до автоматизма. Надо взять два совершенно одинаковых предмета. Один бросаете, вторым подманить и пробросить между ног, чтобы щенок на автомате подхватив брошенный предмет бежал по прямой, пробегал между ног за вторым брошенным предметом. Сначала надо просто научить бегать за предметом между ног из положения лежать, а потом уже использовать 2 предмета. :Ab:

----------


## CAMER

Добрый день Таня! Спасибо что ответили на мой вопрос. Просмотрел очень много роликов Вашего видео. Скажите, а есть видео о том что Вы мне посоветовали? Смотрел Ваши уроки о послушании № 20 и 22. Всё нравиться в Ваших занятиях!Скажите из какого материала гантелька?
Удачи Вам! Спасибо за помощь и объяснения! Думаю многим помогут Ваши видео ролики!

----------


## Света

Можно как то улутшить апорт если всё вот таким примерно образом.Собаке правда уже 4 года.Вот так описали проблему.

Собака неправильно научена брать предмет. Берет глубоко ,при подносе не крепко сжимает челюсть за счет чего видно удержание слабое. При удержании в статике собака, при попытке выдернуть у нее предмет сжимает челюсти и держит хорошо, но как только я делаю шаг назад она расслабляется , при попытке выдернуть у нее предмет сжимает челюсти и держит хорошо, но как только я делаю шаг назад она расслабляется при этом апортировка сразу проваливается с одной стороны в глубину пасти ,но уже не значительно. То есть пока рука на морде или под мордой он держит ровно и спокоино, а при отходе или подносе челюсти не сжимает сильно. Обьяснить у меня не получается ,что держать надо за клыками но еще и крепко. От коррекции на месте результатов нет так как он четко ее понял и на месте рядом со мной делает очень хорошо.

----------


## Tatjana

Света, вот бы видео глянуть? А то на словах можно по-разному себе представить...

----------


## Света

Постораемся снять.

----------

